# Show off your crummys!



## Stihl Hyde

Well lets see em!


----------



## slowp

Stihl Hyde said:


> Well lets see em!



Where's yours?  You go first.


----------



## Stihl Hyde

Thought I had some more recent ones but I guess not


----------



## bullbuck

Stihl Hyde said:


> Thought I had some more recent ones but I guess not



gotta love the 55 gallon drum ratchet strapped to the corner of the bed,reminds me of the first crummy they scabbed together for me,no 4wd drive for this youngster though...cant recall missing a day though?they gave me the keys to a six at seventeen!!!loving life


----------



## ents

Good ole Rusty. Gone but not forgotten. Pain in the butt to get out and lock the hubs but never got stuck.


----------



## Oldtimer

2000 F550 XLT 4x4 Powerstroke Diesel.


----------



## slowp

I just have an interior shot of the backseat.






And the air freshener. It masks that mildew smell.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

slowp said:


> And the air freshener. It masks that mildew smell.



Now that is just plain AWESOME!

An air freshener that makes "zoom zoom" noises - way better than those silly fart can mufflers.

AND IT'S FOOT OPERATED!! WTG slowp!! You rule!


.


----------



## brokenbudget

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Now that is just plain AWESOME!
> 
> An air freshener that makes "zoom zoom" noises - way better than those silly fart can mufflers.
> 
> AND IT'S FOOT OPERATED!! WTG slowp!! You rule!
> 
> 
> .



should be hanging off the rearview mirror


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I just have an interior shot of the backseat.



Is that a brand new wedge tucked in behind the seat?


----------



## fubar2

ents said:


> Good ole Rusty. Gone but not forgotten. Pain in the butt to get out and lock the hubs but never got stuck.



I'd be interested to know how ole Rusty got so rusty. Do they use that much salt in N Carolina or was it by other means?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Gologit said:


> Is that a brand new wedge tucked in behind the seat?



Obviously a rhetorical question...

.


----------



## IcePick

It's not technically a crummy by definition, but it sure as hell has hauled some logs in its day.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Is that a brand new wedge tucked in behind the seat?



Probably. Right next to the eye first aid kit. The bandaids are in the door so they are handier. I have since remodeled.


----------



## treemandan

IcePick said:


> It's not technically a crummy by definition, but it sure as hell has hauled some logs in its day.



Then what is the definition for crummy? Cause I wouldn't be caught dead within 50 feet of that pile. Just joking, actually surprised its not a complete rust bucket coming from up there. Looks great to me.


----------



## IcePick

treemandan said:


> Then what is the definition for crummy? Cause I wouldn't be caught dead within 50 feet of that pile. Just joking, actually surprised its not a complete rust bucket coming from up there. Looks great to me.



Haha! A crummy should be a 4wd, I think. My ford is only a 2wd. I pack enough wood in there in the winter and with the extra weight, it does just fine. It's not my only truck though.


----------



## treemandan

IcePick said:


> Haha! A crummy should be a 4wd, I think. My ford is only a 2wd. I pack enough wood in there in the winter and with the extra weight, it does just fine. It's not my only truck though.



Its a year or two younger than mine. I figured out awhile ago that washing the underside is more important than washing the topside. That lip under the rear wheel well holds a lot of crap which makes the body rot.


----------



## ents

fubar2 said:


> I'd be interested to know how ole Rusty got so rusty. Do they use that much salt in N Carolina or was it by other means?



I got it second hand so I really don't know it's history. I was curious about that too but the engine and trans. were sound and the price was right. I needed a beater and it fit the bill. Down where I'm at they don't use any salt so your guess is as good as mine. Heck, with the winters I've experienced since I've lived here (10yrs.) I wonder when winter begins.

Later,


----------



## Gologit

treemandan said:


> Then what is the definition for crummy?



A crummy, in our part of the world, is usually the vehicle that hauls the crew to and from the woods. A lot of them are crew cab pickups but occasionally a van or small bus is used.

Individual pickups or work trucks are never referred to as crummies. The crummy is the crummy, period. They're usually easily identifiable by the dirt, dents and mud on the body, the welter of logging gear in the back, and the a totally unique but not altogether unpleasant odor in the cab.

On a payday Friday, they're the fastest way from the woods to town.


----------



## redwood logger

This gets me and my yarder crew to work every day rain or shine.


----------



## teatersroad

Gologit said:


> A crummy, in our part of the world, is usually the vehicle that hauls the crew to and from the woods. A lot of them are crew cab pickups but occasionally a van or small bus is used.



exactly. often beat to crap, and a high percentage of pea green paint jobs.


----------



## slowp

Yes, the unique odor. The one crew gives me a ride once in a while. Some crews get the boss's hand me downs. I suspect that is what they have. It has leather seats, which are now ripped with springs showing through, and coffee rings, snoose dribble on the sides and grease smudges all over. 

It gets 5 guys to the job and hauls their stuff. That's all that matters. 
When they put all the rigging they can or the carriage in the back, it becomes a low rider. 

Now one crew had "The Subaru Crummie" which the yarder engineer bought for $100. They blew the radiator hose pulling line with it. He thought it was dead, but put another hose in it and it kept on going. You'd best be out of the way when they headed that car down the hill at the end of the day.


----------



## fmaglin

L-Enterprises said:


>



Nice truck man!


----------



## floyd

Ecactly. Crummy carries a crew. Not you & your saw. I used to work in NE Oregon with a bunch of folks.

We had a 65 chev 1T van with 4 seats in it. Had a nice crease in the top where it took a log. Back was a small bed for hauling a 55gal of saw mix & 30 gal of bar oil. 

It was generaly 1 foot deep in leftover lunches.

Yup ...it stunk to high heaven.


----------



## ents

O.K. Mine wasn't really a "crummy". Just a great beater truck that hauled a lot of fire wood and never failed to get out of the woods. I guess we need a different clasification.


----------



## Gologit

ents said:


> O.K. Mine wasn't really a "crummy". Just a great beater truck that hauled a lot of fire wood and never failed to get out of the woods. I guess we need a different clasification.



Naaaaahhh...just call it a crummy...southern style.  Just remember to change the name if you get anywhere near the PNW.


----------



## RandyMac

Suburbans were a favorite too.

Palco crummy, eight of us rode in it






CDF crewtruck, similar to the PL truck, lots more storage, crew of 10 in back.


----------



## redprospector

What, no one else had to ride an old school bus crummy?

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> What, no one else had to ride an old school bus crummy?
> 
> Andy



Oh man, I've tried to forget that one for thirty years.  The original "short bus". The loaded trucks went up the hills faster than that thing did. The local school district dumped it because it was too slow and my boss bought it. It's still around. Somebody made a chicken coop out of it...good fit.


----------



## RandyMac

Short bus Hah ha. Somewhere I've got pics of our old IH buses, they were beasts. I got my CDL with one back in '74, the DMV part was easy, CDFs road test was difficult, lots of back and fill on log roads, at one point I had to back downhill for three miles. They had the 392 cid V8, with 5 speed/split axle, they were capable of fairly rough travel, only limited by their size. The Station at Redcrest had Jimmies with some sort of huge V6, not very fast, but you didn't have to "row" the gearbox like the IHs.


----------



## redprospector

Hahaha, ok. At least I'm not the only one.
I can't tell you what that wreck had in it, and I sure didn't want any pictures of it. There was one seat that still had some vinyl on it, other than that if you were lucky you got a seat with a saddle blanket, or moving blanket on it. I usually just sat on a tool box. It was a 1 hour ride that took 1 hour & 40 minutes in that crummy.

Andy


----------



## slowp

There was a rusty yellow box one with blackberries growing over it. I think the scrap market must've gotten good because it is gone. 

We got hauled in one of those kind, but not rusty or covered in blackberries. We planted trees. Riding in that thing made me carsick. No yarping, just that icky feeling. I think the heater was hooked up to the exhaust. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## joesawer

RandyMac said:


> Short bus Hah ha. Somewhere I've got pics of our old IH buses, they were beasts. I got my CDL with one back in '74, the DMV part was easy, CDFs road test was difficult, lots of back and fill on log roads, at one point I had to back downhill for three miles. They had the 392 cid V8, with 5 speed/split axle, they were capable of fairly rough travel, only limited by their size. The Station at Redcrest had Jimmies with some sort of huge V6, not very fast, but you didn't have to "row" the gearbox like the IHs.





GMC used to stand for Great Mountain Climber many years ago. Now it stands for government motor co.
That V-6 was probably a 305. They where pretty good old truck motors.


----------



## gwiley

My "crummy" does haul the "crew" to the logging site - the crew is usually fewer than 5 guys though.


----------



## Stihlman15

heres mine playin around at the moyie mudbogs last fall


----------



## Stihlman15

heres a couple more shots


----------



## slowp

Not mine, but a faller crummy. I do not believe it has ever been washed. We get a lot of rain.


----------



## wvlogger

my turn







me and my dad






this is my 1990 Ford F-250 with a 300 I6 and a 5 speed it has 4:10 gear and a rear limited slip it is a hell of a crummy


----------



## Junior_M

Stihlman15 said:


> heres a couple more shots



Thats one bad ass truck! :yourock: 

is it a 1ton?


----------



## madhatte

One crew I worked on had this beat-up old E-350 van with white paint over Weyco yellow. That thing was a hazard, and for a time I was the only licensed driver in a crew of eight. I remember ditching it out near Cosmopolis once when an outbound log truck surprised me in a blind corner, and it taking all of us an hour to get it un-stuck. 

Later I had an old Suburban. '74, I think. Nice rig. These days all of our chasers are either single-cabs or six-packs so none of them count as crummies. My rig is just an extra cab.


----------



## Stihlman15

Junior_M said:


> Thats one bad ass truck! :yourock:
> 
> is it a 1ton?



Of course....with a cummins...


----------



## techdave

*Hey RandyMac, nice Old CDF photo...*

Looked like half the guys I went to HS with!

Old IHs were awesome trucks. I think the GMC had a 352 V6 as well IIRC , it was a torque monster.

Cal State park Rolling stock these days is pretty high falutin, crew cab f350 for our trail crew or Cummins -Dodge extended cab. But when i started volunteering 15 years ago the crummy for the trail crew was a 2wd chevy van with tool racks for the McLoeds and Mattocks right next to the side mounted second seat. Total heap. LOL Other one was a SWB full size ramcharger that was about unstoppable but drove like a cow with balance problem.


----------



## foursaps

wvlogger said:


> my turn



so i have to ask, whats the winch for? cause i know you don't pull that truck out of the mud with a 2500 lb winch...


----------



## mdavlee

Stihlman15 said:


> Of course....with a cummins...



What generation engine did you put in it? That's a good looking truck for sure.


----------



## Stihlman15

mdavlee said:


> What generation engine did you put in it? That's a good looking truck for sure.



Its a 1st gen out of a 91, so its intercooled, with the ve pump, the engine has over 450,000 miles on it but runs better than most cummins ive been around...its been a great pickup for me..i built it from the ground up, started out life as a 1ton 2wd srw. i then made it a drw 4x4, and now converted it to srw now as you see it.

thanks for the compliments!


----------



## mdavlee

I like those 1st gen engines. They make good power and are easy on fuel.


----------



## wvlogger

small logs and and pulling out atv's works well i am going to get a bigger winch i am thinking hydro


----------



## Rounder

This Dodge has been pounded pretty hard hooking and falling, been a good rig. Kind of sad that I bought it with the intention of it being a "nice" truck, but as usual, it got crummied. Best I've had yet - Sam


----------



## hammerlogging

finally remembered. One of ours.


----------



## DHIBBS75

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142258&d=1277779400


Cool saw holder


----------



## wvlogger

hammerlogging said:


> finally remembered. One of ours.



those are the best ones you still see gas well loaction companies using those trucks like that


----------



## JimiLL

To be honest Im a little appalled at the site and condition of some of these trucks.... would it be too much to take out the power washer once in a while or clean the 12" of leftover lunches off the floor?

I hope personal hygene holds a litte more weight with you guys than the crummy's do


----------



## mdavlee

Some of them looked better than my personal trucks I've had through the years. When I was farming some of mine looked worse. I had grass growing in the mud on the passenger side once. I took a water hose and sprayed it out when I noticed the grass growing.


----------



## slowp

Moss grows on them here. And why wash them? They just get trashed again, you notice the dings, scratches and dents after washing, and the mud is like an undercoating.


----------



## JimiLL

slowp said:


> Moss grows on them here. And why wash them? They just get trashed again, you notice the dings, scratches and dents after washing, and the mud is like an undercoating.



In that mindset..... why wash anything? Evrything just gets dirty again

Why even wash your own body?


----------



## slowp

JimiLL said:


> In that mindset..... why wash anything? Evrything just gets dirty again
> 
> Why even wash your own body?




Wellllll, moss might be a bit uncomfortable. And that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## JimiLL

slowp said:


> Wellllll, moss might be a bit uncomfortable. And that's all I'm going to say about that.



Lol good man. But it sure can help guaard against sun burn on days like today:agree2:


----------



## madhatte

You would not BELIEVE the grief I've gotten for letting my rig look beat-up. Stupid GSA. I work in the WOODS, fools. PLEASE don't be surprised by a few dents. 

(Actually, our local GSA rep is very hip to what we're up to, and makes things happen very quickly and relatively cheaply. Unfortunately, he can't will paperwork out of existence. 

Bummer, that.)


----------



## slowp

JimiLL said:


> Lol good man. But it sure can help guaard against sun burn on days like today:agree2:



I'm not a man.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Suburbans were a favorite too.
> CDF crewtruck, similar to the PL truck, lots more storage, crew of 10 in back.



Man I dig that big old IHC rig. Looks like a Loadstar 1900. What a motley crew that is...Who's the short lady with the XL925 next to the tall goofy guy one-handing the big Mac? Oh.......................and what's with the "UN Blue" hardhats???:monkey:




RandyMac said:


> Short bus Hah ha. Somewhere I've got pics of our old IH buses, they were beasts. I got my CDL with one back in '74, the DMV part was easy, CDFs road test was difficult, lots of back and fill on log roads, at one point I had to back downhill for three miles. They had the 392 cid V8, with 5 speed/split axle, they were capable of fairly rough travel, only limited by their size. The Station at Redcrest had Jimmies with some sort of huge V6, not very fast, but you didn't have to "row" the gearbox like the IHs.




*IHC power!* 



joesawer said:


> GMC used to stand for Great Mountain Climber many years ago. Now it stands for government motor co.
> That V-6 was probably a 305. They where pretty good old truck motors.





techdave said:


> Old IHs were awesome trucks. I think the GMC had a 352 V6 as well IIRC , it was a torque monster.



Yep. Those GMC V6's were probably 305's or 351's. *Lotsa* torque. They also made both gas and diesel versions of a V12 that was basicaly two of those V6's. They had a unique sound. There's a couple of guys that have put up videos on youtube of those Jimmy V12's. A must see....

I've gotta shoot a few pics of my pea green 1971 IHC 1210 4WD 4-Door pickup (Called a Travelette by IHC). I believe it was a crummy sometime early in its life. Sure looks like it. May already have some pics stashed somewhere in the computer. 392V8 with a T34 OD five speed. Closed knuckle D44HD front axle which gives that 164" WB monster the turning radius of an ocean liner...


----------



## Ruger23

73 highboy and an 80 chev not loggers though sorry guys.


----------



## wvlogger

Ruger23 said:


> 73 highboy and an 80 chev not loggers though sorry guys.










it does not matter they are some great looking trucks


----------



## Ruger23

thanks they get the job done. new to the sport or whatever you wanna call it. just fun to get out there and use what god gave us to enjoy!


----------



## slowp

Not a very "green" crew. Nobody is carpooling. I love the large parking area for this setting.


----------



## forestryworks

slowp said:


> Not a very "green" crew. Nobody is carpooling. I love the large parking area for this setting.



that is a giant slash pile in the background. that'll burn good and hot.


----------



## Rounder

Putting so many miles on the Dodge lately I had to pull a rig swap with the wife. Saw rack on the Suby, kind of silly looking, but it gets the mileage. The Ford is a buddy's rig. - Sam


----------



## slowp

mtsamloggit said:


> Putting so many miles on the Dodge lately I had to pull a rig swap with the wife. Saw rack on the Suby, kind of silly looking, but it gets the mileage. The Ford is a buddy's rig. - Sam



I think it fits right in. Maybe needs some oil on it. A crew here had a Subaru that one of the guys bought for $100. They pulled rigging with it. Blew a hose, put on a new hose and it kept going.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

slowp said:


> Not a very "green" crew. Nobody is carpooling. I love the large parking area for this setting.



Must be a pretty smooth site, I see the one guy drove his car.


----------



## Rounder

slowp said:


> I think it fits right in. Maybe needs some oil on it. A crew here had a Subaru that one of the guys bought for $100. They pulled rigging with it. Blew a hose, put on a new hose and it kept going.



They are good little rigs, and it'll be plenty dirty when we get done with it. I at least put the seat covers in, lol - Sam


----------



## slowp

Meadow Beaver said:


> Must be a pretty smooth site, I see the one guy drove his car.



And continues to do so. We've been getting serious rain so the empty log truck slid off the road a little bit yesterday. But the car mad it to the landing.


----------



## Junior_M

JimiLL said:


> In that mindset..... why wash anything? Evrything just gets dirty again
> 
> Why even wash your own body?



Just had the same speech with the company owner who was #####ing about my 2005 F350 excab utility body being totally trashed. When do I have time? We been working for 6 weeks straight, 6 sometimes 7 days a week. I dont have time to wash it.. 

Plus its a freakin work truck, its gonna get dirty. But I am not gonna go out of my way to clean it.. Granted, its clean now because he made me get the guys to work and come back to the shop and spend the day cleaning it. But any other time that never woulda happened.


----------



## banshee67

80mph down the highway in a heavy rain storm gives a great wash, hit a few puddles at slower speed to clean the undercarriage


----------



## Junior_M

its a long story but here it is.. yeah, I am cutting grass. :bang:


----------



## banshee67

Junior_M said:


> its a long story but here it is.. yeah, I am cutting grass. :bang:



money is money! 
nice rig


----------



## Stihl Hyde

Stihlman15's on the left, mine on the right last summer




Then just mine


----------



## upstateny

Stihl Hyde, Do you have any closer shots of your headache rack/saw rack?? Looks really close to what we had pictured for one of our trucks.

Thanks.


----------



## Eccentric

Stihl Hyde said:


> Stihlman15's on the left, mine on the right last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just mine



Nice. I love those old Fords with the IH diesel. Got about 200K on my 1986. Is that an IHC "Tractor Man" decal on your driver's-side wing window? Looks like it, but I can't be 100% sure from the pic.


----------



## Stihl Hyde

upstateny said:


> Stihl Hyde, Do you have any closer shots of your headache rack/saw rack?? Looks really close to what we had pictured for one of our trucks.
> 
> Thanks.


Best one I have







Eccentric said:


> Nice. I love those old Fords with the IH diesel. Got about 200K on my 1986. Is that an IHC "Tractor Man" decal on your driver's-side wing window? Looks like it, but I can't be 100% sure from the pic.


Just picked the sticker up at the fair


----------



## Redneck Ont

Crummy #1






P-Pump

Crummy #2






VE Pump


----------



## wood4heat

Great thread, you gotta love a properly used truck! 

I would rep everybody here if I could!


----------



## pioneer_boy

this is my new crummy. i havent gotten a proper pic of it yet since ive only had it a day or two.


----------



## Eccentric

Man I love good, "honest" old American Iron being used as God intended. I'll drink to that...


----------



## upstateny

pioneer_boy said:


> this is my new crummy. i havent gotten a proper pic of it yet since ive only had it a day or two.



That 4x4? I cant tell from the pic.


----------



## hammerlogging

Not a crummy, the classic crew cab, but my woods toyota/ commuter toyota 362 K miles and running like a top creamed a dumb assed in-rut buck at about 75 mph about 4:45 am Monday morning. Damn. Been off work since, looking for a replacement. I've found a couple options, but not worth what they're asking. The old one can be fixed, and will unless I get a good offer on parts sale, but not in a timely enough manner so I can get back to falling.

I WILL have a solution by the end of the day tomorrow, even if that means bucking up for a new model but if I plan on keeping up with it like I did the last one I'll get 10 yrs out of it and it'll pay for itself in reliability. Its sad to see what someone will try and sell to an unwitting fool, buyer beware! None the less, spending the $ on a nicer rig is sad considering how its used, but I depend on it to make my living.

I'd a posted this on SlowPs Woods Toyota thread but couldn't find it.

I can still see its feet sticking up over the hood as the ####er was bulldozed about 150 feet down the road as I skidded/maneuvered it away from my now U-shaped front end. What a #####.

Drive safe!


----------



## mdavlee

That's bad news for you Joe.


----------



## 056 kid

Sorry to hear that Joe


----------



## slowp

At least you weren't on a motorcycle!

I believe you will require some time for mourning. That's what the Car Talk guys say. So don't be surprised if your emotions go whacko. 

I'll be making an appointment to see if my 12 year old Subaru will make it through the winter. I'm putting off a visit to Toyota Land for a while, I hope.


----------



## pioneer_boy

upstateny said:


> That 4x4? I cant tell from the pic.



its an 88 gmc serra its not 4x4 but it has a rebuilt and mildly hopped up 6.2 diesel and turbo 400 trans and the 1 ton ful floating rearend.


----------



## jeepyfz450

this rig ussually gets me through some tight spots. definately not a work truck....


----------



## Johndirt82

Heres my crummy! 79 ford f250 ranger, 400m 4spd with granny first. damn good ole truck. BTW its currently for sale


----------



## pioneer_boy

jeepyfz450 said:


> this rig ussually gets me through some tight spots. definately not a work truck....



i want it :jawdrop:


----------



## jeepyfz450

pioneer_boy said:


> i want it :jawdrop:



thanks its a lot of fun i have been building up the last few years
36'' rubber 513 gears air lockers front and rear. some day i will buy a blower for it.


----------



## Eccentric

jeepyfz450 said:


> this rig ussually gets me through some tight spots. definately not a work truck....



That's a sweet rig for sure..................but it ain't no crummy....



Johndirt82 said:


> Heres my crummy! 79 ford f250 ranger, 400m 4spd with granny first. damn good ole truck. BTW its currently for sale



Another sweet rig, but not really a crummy either. Too clean and straight. *Don't* sell it my friend. You'll regret it if you do. Trust me on that one......


----------



## jeepyfz450

Eccentric said:


> That's a sweet rig for sure..................but it ain't no crummy....
> 
> 
> 
> Another sweet rig, but not really a crummy either. Too clean and straight. *Don't* sell it my friend. You'll regret it if you do. Trust me on that one......





Yeah i understand. I have had a few true crummys in my day. 84 F250 was my fave. The truck was a biest and beat to hell wish i had a few pics of the old girl....


----------



## JCResources

*JC's rig*

94 Ford


----------



## slowp

The crew already drank the half rack of Icehouse. The Grapple Cat is needing to be refueled. Or so he is telling me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid

This morning a toyota tundra or t100 something with a shell went scooting buy me on the freeway. 20 minutes later I see 4 or 5 barrel cones all trashed up in the medien and the road, then I notice an upside down toyota with a shell,(same car) on the shoulder. In a straight stretch haha. I don't know how people do it!!


----------



## Eccentric

JCResources said:


> 94 Ford



Nice!!!




056 kid said:


> This morning a toyota tundra or t100 something with a shell went scooting buy me on the freeway. 20 minutes later I see 4 or 5 barrel cones all trashed up in the medien and the road, then I notice an upside down toyota with a shell,(same car) on the shoulder. In a straight stretch haha. I don't know how people do it!!



Easy. Stupid HURTS!!!


----------



## whitebutler

I found that the best air freshener is a pair of chaps slathered in pitch from sugar pine and piss fir and then on the floor by the heater its a must for gettin lucky on a date hell she even came up and stayed in camp too:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

whitebutler said:


> I found that the best air freshener is a pair of chaps slathered in pitch from sugar pine and piss fir and then on the floor by the heater its a must for gettin lucky on a date hell she even came up and stayed in camp too:hmm3grin2orange:



What did she have the most of? Teeth, tattoos, or body hair?


----------



## whitebutler

Well thats a long story. She was the first wifes best friend and i aint seen her in ten years and blam now there she was stuck like no four wheel drive and just spinin on the rims. Now she wont leave me, that just my luck next thing ya know i'll be gettin hitched cuz if she loves a cramped little trailor and the smell of saw gas and wood I may just have to marry her and hope i can live with her cuz no one else could.oke:


----------



## Crawlin98xj

jeepyfz450 said:


> this rig ussually gets me through some tight spots. definately not a work truck....



Hey man, were you at Go Topless day in Lancaster MA on may 8th this year? Or the Great American Jeep Rally in Somers, CT a couple months ago?


----------



## whitebutler

sounds like fun but California's a long way off to go topless oh wait who's topless?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChrisF

Old thread, thought I'd post here anyway.

This be a Mitsubishi L200, an old clunker but keeps on getting us into and out of the woods all year round.

And yeah, saw looks kinda goofy with big dogs and an 18" bar, but we were cutting small stuff all day so I said to heck with a longer bar.


----------



## nw axe man

Johndirt82 said:


> Heres my crummy! 79 ford f250 ranger, 400m 4spd with granny first. damn good ole truck. BTW its currently for sale


I have a 79 in a crew cab. Pretty hard to come by. Excellent rigs that hold up incredibly well. I bought mine in 83 and still have it. It has some cancer on the bed but still runs like a top.


----------



## Johndirt82

Mine is pretty rust free. Its black now with a stake side and a 4" lift riding on 35" bfg M/T's . Its gettin a built 408ci motor later this year. Its on the stand just slow progress on the build. Damn good woods wagons.


----------



## Samlock

ChrisF said:


> Old thread, thought I'd post here anyway.
> 
> This be a Mitsubishi L200, an old clunker but keeps on getting us into and out of the woods all year round.
> 
> And yeah, saw looks kinda goofy with big dogs and an 18" bar, but we were cutting small stuff all day so I said to heck with a longer bar.



Those Mitsubishis die hard. Had one with over half million on the meter, the engine wasn't opened yet.

Is it the moose's head on the door?


----------



## ChrisF

Samlock said:


> Is it the moose's head on the door?



Sharp eyes. Yes it is. It's the symbol for the city/municipality I live in.


----------



## nw axe man

Johndirt82 said:


> Mine is pretty rust free. Its black now with a stake side and a 4" lift riding on 35" bfg M/T's . Its gettin a built 408ci motor later this year. Its on the stand just slow progress on the build. Damn good woods wagons.


 Yes, they are good woods wagons. Mine is on it's 3rd motor and tranny. It doesn't owe me a thing. With that short box they are good in the snow, too. Back in 85 I was called upon to help get out friends of mine that had gotten snowed in overnite at their elk camp. Chained it up all around and pushed snow over the hood for 2 miles. It only took 10 hours to get them out. Good rigs.


----------



## mile9socounty

Here is my 2003 IH 4300. Has a DT466 under the hood, an 8spd (7 forward, 1 reverse) transmission. Exhaust brake and a rubber duck in the window. We use it in the winter for the cutting crews and the brush crews.


----------



## 2dogs

One of the scouts camps I work for just took delivery of a new 3/4 ton Chevy 4x4. Man that thing sits low in the front. It has a big plastic cow catcher under the bumper that must be for wind resistance on the freeway. Won't be long before it gets torn off.


----------



## dave k

I run this Patrol and have to say after years of running Land Rovers and Range Rovers it's very civilised and reliable. I have a Land Crusier as well but lent that to my partner and over the course of a year it went from "your jeep" to "our jeep" and now "my jeep" so looks thats gone for good ! In Ireland any 4x4 is refered to as a Jeep no matter what the make.


----------



## nw axe man

dave k said:


> I run this Patrol and have to say after years of running Land Rovers and Range Rovers it's very civilised and reliable. I have a Land Crusier as well but lent that to my partner and over the course of a year it went from "your jeep" to "our jeep" and now "my jeep" so looks thats gone for good ! In Ireland any 4x4 is refered to as a Jeep no matter what the make.


I guess they don't get on you for carrying your gas in an enclosed cab over there. Over here L&I has a fit if they catch you with gas inside the cab. Of course, they have a fit if you don't have a whistle.


----------



## nw axe man

mile9socounty said:


> Here is my 2003 IH 4300. Has a DT466 under the hood, an 8spd (7 forward, 1 reverse) transmission. Exhaust brake and a rubber duck in the window. We use it in the winter for the cutting crews and the brush crews.


 That looks like a BLM crew bus. So, where is Douglas county in Ore?


----------



## mile9socounty

nw axe man said:


> That looks like a BLM crew bus. So, where is Douglas county in Ore?


 
Canyonville, exit 101. My buggy use to belong to Diamond Mountian Hotshots out of Susanville, Ca. I think the company picked it up for a little under 15K$.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> One of the scouts camps I work for just took delivery of a new 3/4 ton Chevy 4x4. Man that thing sits low in the front. It has a big plastic cow catcher under the bumper that must be for wind resistance on the freeway. Won't be long before it gets torn off.



I never did tear that plastic spoiler off. I know there were bets as to how long it would last. The Chevy got me around better than I expected-lowness and all. I do know that the Ford got me up a road that the Chevy would never have. The Ford was higher and I was still dragging the bottom in the mud. The logging crew had been getting their rig towed through it. 

The Chevy had a better radio in it. I live in an area with poor reception, and was much less bumpy to ride in. 

The first day I drove it up to a landing, the gypo logger was yelling, "That's the ugliest looking #$%$ pickup I ever seen. Looks like a %$# box!" Then came the bets on how long that &^% chunk of plastic would last.

I did do a bit of damage when a gate would not open so I drove around like everybody else and put a nice dent in it. The logger who also drove around had a scratch in the exact same spot but he had a different set up and it was on a heavy duty box--no dent.
Sigh....


----------



## forestryworks

2dogs said:


> One of the scouts camps I work for just took delivery of a new 3/4 ton Chevy 4x4. Man that thing sits low in the front. It has a big plastic cow catcher under the bumper that must be for wind resistance on the freeway. Won't be long before it gets torn off.


 
I hated how low mine sat.

The cow catcher took a flying leap one day as I was barreling down the interstate. Don't miss it.

Raised my front end 2.5" with a leveling kit.


----------



## nw axe man

All right, you guys.
I'm sick and tired of all of your slick rigs that you take into the woods. I'm up for bragging now. You've pushed me over the edge. Check out my new improved crummy. Notice the clearance. SlowP, you've got nothing on this one. Talk about smooth. Notice the tires? You want to talk about traction? It's there, man. There's just no way you can beat this rig for woods work. And, you can get 6 men in the cab. Talk about smoothing out the ride. The whole bottom of the rig glides like glass on the road with 6 guys in it.
I'm taking bids here real soon so sharpen your pencils. It'll go fast I'm sure. It's just what everyone wants.
I've also got several bridges to sell. Any takers?


----------



## madhatte

Those tires are too big. You're gonna bust an axle first time you get in gravel.


----------



## nw axe man

madhatte said:


> Those tires are too big. You're gonna bust an axle first time you get in gravel.


 I drove by this today in Centralia on Mellon St and had to turn around and take this pic. I figured it would get some attention. This is the perfect thread for it. I can't see any way that it could even go down the street without starting a fire. What a hoot!


----------



## wvlogger

What a waste of a good truck.


----------



## Sport Faller

if you're gonna ride in that one you prolly need to have your extra clean, puffy, quilted flannel on with only the top button hooked. Also matching bandanna with the knot in front, Aunt Jemima style


----------



## slowp

The Chevys are lower and that picture proves it. I wouldn't need a step stool to grab stuff out of the back or for checking the oil. See, there are good points.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> The Chevys are lower and that picture proves it. I wouldn't need a step stool to grab stuff out of the back or for checking the oil. See, there are good points.:msp_unsure:


 
plus if it's reeely snowy you could just tunnel throught the snow like a gopher :msp_biggrin:


----------



## floyd

Wonder if it has hydraulics under it?


----------



## Joe46

floyd said:


> Wonder if it has hydraulics under it?


 Or air bags. You couldn't even get it over some of the rr tracks in that area.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Eccentric

Fantastic Randy. Thanks for the Old IHC Iron pics. I dig the red Loadstar. I don't think I've ever seen a B-Series bus. You drive both of those? :msp_thumbup:

I can overlook the off-kilter pink double-wide....


----------



## RandyMac

Aaron, that old thing was a 1959 with the 392 4V 5 speed with the "row boat" 4th and 5th gears, had an Eaton two speed axle. I think old red was a '64 or '65 345 4V with the standard 5 speed split shift Eaton. Yeah, I revved out both of them. I got my CDL in Sept 1974 driving the beater green. The DMV driving test was easy, CDF's was not. In 1978 I saw my old bus in the discard yard at Davis, I almost put in a bid, but I knew just how worn it was. In late '76 early '77 most of the long busses were placed with the smaller Transtars. I always believed we lost continuity with the crews having the Foreman up front.


----------



## floyd

What is level in that picture?

I would hate to take that bus out in the morning dodging log trucks. I bet a row boat was way more stable than that thing.

You could cruise that thing long as you timed the loads & caught trucks going back empty so they could dodge you as you came around the corner in a 4 wheel drift.

Yup. All about timing.


----------



## floyd

I don't have a picture but I came out of the tipi 1x yrs ago to see my "crummy" had impaled herself on the latch of the trailer.
She had a hole in her right pectoral about 2" deep. 

So, off we went to the vet. Not only did I burn a day I now had to walk 3 miles to work.

This dang horse had so much energy I would ride her straight up a hill until we had to spin on her hinds & head back down.

She was only 13.2HH. Never shod her & rarely trimmed her.


----------



## RandyMac

We talked to log trucks via radio, they were not a problem, tourists on the other hand..........






typical road


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Aaron, that old thing was a 1959 with the 392 4V 5 speed with the "row boat" 4th and 5th gears, had an Eaton two speed axle. I think old red was a '64 or '65 345 4V with the standard 5 speed split shift Eaton. Yeah, I revved out both of them. I got my CDL in Sept 1974 driving the beater green. The DMV driving test was easy, CDF's was not. In 1978 I saw my old bus in the discard yard at Davis, I almost put in a bid, but I knew just how worn it was. In late '76 early '77 most of the long busses were placed with the smaller Transtars. I always believed we lost continuity with the crews having the Foreman up front.


 
Good info Randy. The red rig's probably a 1600 or 1700 Loadstar. That 1959 would probably be a B160 (or B170). My 1971 4WD 1210 Travelette (3/4 ton 4-Door pickup) has the 4V 392 and the IHC/Fuller 5-speed. Mine's the OD version though (IHC T34). Those rigs probably had either the close-ratio or wide-ratio direct-5th transmissions. IHC used unsynchronized and synchronized versions of that transmission series from the early '50s thru the late '70s. 

Mine is syncronized (except for first and reverse). First puts the stick about 1" from the dash, and reverse puts the stick against the seat. The OD 5-speed has a goofy pattern. All the way left is 1st/low forward and reverse back. The middle gate is second FORWARD and third back. The right gate is fourth BACK and fith/OD forward. Takes a bit of getting used to. The direct-5th versions have the same pattern, except fourth is far right and FORWARD, and fith is far right and back.


----------



## RandyMac

LOL!!!
3rd high to 4th low to 5th low to 4th high to 5th high.
It was tricky when the shifter was like a long stick, buried in a bucket of ice cubes.
Those 300 pound clutch springs were a joy. I did love the Eatons, made GM's vac axles suck, not the mention the Dodge cable axle shift. The neatest thing was the '49 Reo, between the hi/lo stick, 5 speed, there was a dash mounted vac axle shift, there must have been 30 shift combos.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> LOL!!!
> 3rd high to 4th low to 5th low to 4th high to 5th high.
> It was tricky when the shifter was like a long stick, buried in a bucket of ice cubes.
> Those 300 pound clutch springs were a joy. I did love the Eatons, made GM's vac axles suck, not the mention the Dodge cable axle shift. The neatest thing was the '49 Reo, between the hi/lo stick, 5 speed, there was a dash mounted vac axle shift, there must have been 30 shift combos.


 
My old rancher buddy with all the old Homelites has a 1954 Diamond-T 10-wheel dump truck. It's powered by an IHC LV549 V8 (what a monster). Has a five speed crashbox and a 3-speed Brownie sub-box (Low-Direct-OD). Also has vac switches on the dash (which actually work....despite the ancient flax covered hoses and other signs of age/neglect) which lock the drive axles. Fantastic old truck. All stainless steel brightwork (no chrome). Redlines at something like 2900 RPM. He uses it to haul countless loads of dirt and rock around the ranch. Also has one of those Frantz "Tripple Stacker" external bypass oil filters that uses three rolls of single-ply TP as a filter medium! Actually sez "Frantz Tripple Stacker" on the side. The 'single' and 'double' roll versions of that filter are still being made/sold. You can find them on the net. The recomended paper is Scott 500 count single-ply BTW...


----------



## T_F_E

Eccentric said:


> My old rancher buddy with all the old Homelites has a 1954 Diamond-T 10-wheel dump truck. It's powered by an IHC LV549 V8 (what a monster). Has a five speed crashbox and a 3-speed Brownie sub-box (Low-Direct-OD). Also has vac switches on the dash (which actually work....despite the ancient flax covered hoses and other signs of age/neglect) which lock the drive axles. Fantastic old truck. All stainless steel brightwork (no chrome). Redlines at something like 2900 RPM. He uses it to haul countless loads of dirt and rock around the ranch. Also has one of those Frantz "Tripple Stacker" external bypass oil filters that uses three rolls of single-ply TP as a filter medium! Actually sez "Frantz Tripple Stacker" on the side. The 'single' and 'double' roll versions of that filter are still being made/sold. You can find them on the net. The recomended paper is Scott 500 count single-ply BTW...


 
I have a 48 ford f-6 with the same filter setup.


----------



## RandyMac

I had a '59 GMC pickup that had the tp oil filter, it was only a double.

The dept hit an all time low last week, I'll call you on Saturday or Sunday, I don't think anything internet is safe.
Google the "Triplicate" and you will get a minor hint.


----------



## Eccentric

T_F_E said:


> I have a 48 ford f-6 with the same filter setup.



Cool. Those big old Fords are fantastic. There's one of 'em sitting in a vacant lot about 20 minutes from me (in Petaluma). Flatbed. Some scumbag punks have broken the glass out. Looks pretty complete otherwise (from a distance anyways). Parked next to a big old Studebaker flatbed of similar vintage (and condition).



RandyMac said:


> I had a '59 GMC pickup that had the tp oil filter, it was only a double.
> 
> The dept hit an all time low last week, I'll call you on Saturday or Sunday, I don't think anything internet is safe.
> Google the "Triplicate" and you will get a minor hint.


 
Call me anytime either time Randy. If my cell phone doesn't get service, try my home line. I'll do the google thing when I get a chance (after work.....yay Friday!). Let me know if I can help in any way.......


----------



## 056 kid

Hippy rafters?


----------



## Johndirt82

Well I had posted pics of this truck when I first got it on page 7. This is it now as of today. I lifted it built a stake side with saw rack by the cab. Gave a custom paint job haha, krylon touch at its finest. but I pulled the motor friday to replace the rear main seal and noticed how bad the bearings were so building a new engine for her. I have a set of 1970 351cleveland 4v heads with a 400m block bored .060 over, should give me one mean 416ci beast that flows alot of air with 2.19" intake valves haha.
Ill start a post in the rides section as it goes back together.


----------



## Rounder

Never got to be a kid or have the fun teenage/early 20's years, just school and working in the woods. Never have bought myself anything impracticle. Only what I needed.

Been driving my suby justy to work. Finally said, "#### it!" I want a toy. Late 20's crisis I guess. This'll work for the 4 hour commute next week. My wife'll like going to dinner in it too. She loves it, can't beat that.

Got a deal on it anyhow.

-Sam

View attachment 197471

View attachment 197472

View attachment 197473


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Never got to be a kid or have the fun teenage/early 20's years, just school and working in the woods. Never have bought myself anything impracticle. Only what I needed.
> 
> Been driving my suby justy to work. Finally said, "#### it!" I want a toy. Late 20's crisis I guess. This'll work for the 4 hour commute next week. My wife'll like going to dinner in it too. She loves it, can't beat that.
> 
> Got a deal on it anyhow.
> 
> -Sam
> 
> View attachment 197471
> 
> View attachment 197472
> 
> View attachment 197473



Uncle Jake approves 

we seem to be shy on the following things tho:
saw rack
Valdez sized dirt crusted oil slick on tailgate
massive caved in fender crummy-ding (didn't think the road to the site was that slick, who knew?)
8" of Mcdonalds wrappers/coffee cup duff on the floor


----------



## forestryworks

mtsamloggit said:


> Never got to be a kid or have the fun teenage/early 20's years, just school and working in the woods. Never have bought myself anything impracticle. Only what I needed.
> 
> Been driving my suby justy to work. Finally said, "#### it!" I want a toy. Late 20's crisis I guess. This'll work for the 4 hour commute next week. My wife'll like going to dinner in it too. She loves it, can't beat that.
> 
> Got a deal on it anyhow.
> 
> -Sam


 
Damn, no more magic carpet ride? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder

Jeez....I know it Jake. It'll get crummied soon enough. Almost too nice for what I'll do to the poor thing. Gonna drive my cutting pard nuts, driving carefull, trying not to dent it....he's gonna hate me. That's why I've still got the Suby. If it's within a 100 miles from home......we're going rally car! - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Jeez....I know it Jake. It'll get crummied soon enough. Almost too nice for what I'll do to the poor thing. Gonna drive my cutting pard nuts, driving carefull, trying not to dent it....he's gonna hate me. That's why I've still got the Suby. If it's within a 100 miles from home......we're going rally car! - Sam


 
hahaha, you really should rally out the Suby with a bazillion sponsor stickers, xenon headlamps, and rollcage


----------



## paccity

mtsamloggit said:


> Never got to be a kid or have the fun teenage/early 20's years, just school and working in the woods. Never have bought myself anything impracticle. Only what I needed.
> 
> Been driving my suby justy to work. Finally said, "#### it!" I want a toy. Late 20's crisis I guess. This'll work for the 4 hour commute next week. My wife'll like going to dinner in it too. She loves it, can't beat that.
> 
> Got a deal on it anyhow.
> 
> -Sam
> 
> View attachment 197471
> 
> View attachment 197472
> 
> View attachment 197473


 and it matches your scoobydoo.


----------



## hammerlogging

#### it is right! Sweet ride, congrats.

I had to make a similar upgrade nearly a year ago now. My first day to the woods with it my old cutting pard said. "Joe, I'm going to take that hand of yours, and we're going to take that ####er straight up into the woods and break her in just so, and so you get over it fast."

Bull #### I said!


----------



## slowp

We have lots of brushy roads here! You'll get that dusty look with the lines (scratches) running along the sides. Nice pickup.


----------



## hammerlogging

Maybe she likes it cause it sort of says "I'm from the other Missoula"

Somewhere in western NC there's a tree sat back on a sweet new 34" Cannon and a sharp ass chain. #### it I said, be back Monday to dump her the other way, and make things right. I hope I can sleep tonight. yes, cutting Monday.

I even had a wedge in it. Sat back that hard. Sucks when you can't actually really see the top/lean through the poison ivy. Yes, if I'd taken the time, but it was hot and and and. 

I can say stuff like that cause its not permission for anyone else to be so smart.


----------



## Joe46

I did a lot of single jacking. Always packed two saws in just for those occasions


----------



## hammerlogging

I forgot to mention that I was supposed to falling till about 11:30, it was 5 till 11 and the logger's horn beeped and that means they're out of there which means to me, since I won't cut timber alone (a logger within 1/2 mile seems to have to count these days) that I had to ditch pounding effort, and didn't have time to go get another bar to cut myself out.

This is maybe the 4th time I've needed a spare bar and chain to cut myself out in about the last 9 months- but boy do I wish I had a falling pard. ####, even just the lunch time conversation.

Single jackin'. Yup.


----------



## Rounder

I had the same deal Tuesday. Gust of wind and locked it into the tree behind it. D-U-N done. Came down with a bar and chain Wednesday and there's the bar, chain, and wedges sitting perfectly on the stump. Must of been a hell of a gust from the other direction. Usually got someone fairly close, but Austin was above the road hi-banking around the corner. #### happens.

Slowp, thanks. Our roads usually aren't too brushy, but I'm not gonna worry too much about it.

Have a good weekend - Sam


----------



## Rounder

This look a little better Jake?

View attachment 197828


View attachment 197829


The sticker came with the truck....but it kinda fits.....probably get me keyed to ####. I shop at the hippie grocery.

View attachment 197830


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> This look a little better Jake?
> 
> View attachment 197828
> 
> 
> View attachment 197829
> 
> 
> The sticker came with the truck....but it kinda fits.....probably get me keyed to ####. I shop at the hippie grocery.
> 
> View attachment 197830


 
I like it, I need to build a saw rack for the back of my pickup, getting high as #### and having a headache from all the gas fumes from the saws in the back seat of my truck is getting old


----------



## Johndirt82

Well the 79 ford got painted today. Hopefully the machine shop will give me my engine back this week. SHould have some pull with 416CI .


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> This look a little better Jake?
> 
> View attachment 197828
> 
> 
> View attachment 197829
> 
> 
> The sticker came with the truck....but it kinda fits.....probably get me keyed to ####. I shop at the hippie grocery.
> 
> View attachment 197830


 
Heya Sam, here's my knockoff of your rack, I used angle clips to attach it to the existing headache rack


----------



## banshee67

no offense to those of you who haul their saws like the one above.. but it just doesnt make any sense
why not just put it in the bed, with a scabbard on, and bungie it to a tiedown? or put an old peice of 2x10 across the bed sideways, and load all your saws between that and the tailgate ? i dont understand having the saw sticking up in the air like that on display for everyone to see. and hauling around a log to stick it in ? 
to each his own i guess


----------



## Sport Faller

banshee67 said:


> no offense to those of you who haul their saws like the one above.. but it just doesnt make any sense
> why not just put it in the bed, with a scabbard on, and bungie it to a tiedown? or put an old peice of 2x10 across the bed sideways, and load all your saws between that and the tailgate ? i dont understand having the saw sticking up in the air like that on display for everyone to see. and hauling around a log to stick it in ?
> to each his own i guess


 
In which one of your "better" methods is the saw out of the way of other #### sliding around in your truck bed and also how are you going to lock the saw down so some theiving bastard doesn't take off with it?


----------



## audible fart

bigskyjake said:


> In which one of your "better" methods is the saw out of the way of other #### sliding around in your truck bed and also how are you going to lock the saw down so some theiving bastard doesn't take off with it?


 
I have a bunched up ratty tarp that i place my saw case on top of and it stays put. If the bed is full& i have to go into a store, i put the saw inside the cab. But then again, i don't carry a saw all the time. Just for scrounging specific trips where i'll have my eye on it the whole time.


----------



## banshee67

bigskyjake said:


> In which one of your "better" methods is the saw out of the way of other #### sliding around in your truck bed and also how are you going to lock the saw down so some theiving bastard doesn't take off with it?


 
well first off, i never used the word "better", so theres no reason to get all defensive about it

but since you asked.. the one where i mentioned putting a 2"x10" across the bed, sideways, in front of the tailgate, in those cutouts that every pickup has in the bed, for just that, lets you load your saws between your tailgate, and the 2x10, i drilled a bunch of holes across the top of the 2x10" for anchor points for bungies, and put my saws and other crap between the board and tailgate, and bungie them down if need be, this leaves the whole front of your truck bed to put whatever you want in it, bashing around, without every hitting your saws
or you could do the same thing and put the 2x10" in the front section of the bed, making the same storage between the board and the froint of the bed/back of the cab
either way, the bar and chain are already exposed to damage as is riding like that
since that way of transport is not weather proof, you must be taking them out nightly either way, right?

i have a locking cap on my truck , so i dont worry about locking things down, but if need be, you could easily lock them with a chain, like you have in your pictures.. to one of the anchors on the inside of the truck bed, that should be sufficient for going into a store or whatever, i guess someone could come and unbolt those anchors if they really wanted to.. or they could just cut through the handle of your saw in seconds with a power sawzall or even a handheld hack saw, no ?

i bit my tongue the first time, but ill just say it this post... it looks like youre trying to show off. youre driving around with your big shiny stihl saw sticking 10 ft up in the air for everyone to see. it looks like a trophy, and i bet people are laughing 
aside from that, doesnt it get covered in dust and #### riding up in the air like that? the area you have it in is the well known "air vortex" area of any open pick up truck bed, where all the air is trapped swirling. in my opinion on a list of practical ways to transport a chainsaw in a pickup truck, thats about bottom of the list


----------



## Sport Faller

banshee67 said:


> well first off, i never used the word "better", so theres no reason to get all defensive about it
> 
> but since you asked.. the one where i mentioned putting a 2"x10" across the bed, sideways, in front of the tailgate, in those cutouts that every pickup has in the bed, for just that, lets you load your saws between your tailgate, and the 2x10, i drilled a bunch of holes across the top of the 2x10" for anchor points for bungies, and put my saws and other crap between the board and tailgate, and bungie them down if need be, this leaves the whole front of your truck bed to put whatever you want in it, bashing around, without every hitting your saws
> or you could do the same thing and put the 2x10" in the front section of the bed, making the same storage between the board and the froint of the bed/back of the cab
> either way, the bar and chain are already exposed to damage as is riding like that
> since that way of transport is not weather proof, you must be taking them out nightly either way, right?
> 
> i have a locking cap on my truck , so i dont worry about locking things down, but if need be, you could easily lock them with a chain, like you have in your pictures.. to one of the anchors on the inside of the truck bed, that should be sufficient for going into a store or whatever, i guess someone could come and unbolt those anchors if they really wanted to.. or they could just cut through the handle of your saw in seconds with a power sawzall or even a handheld hack saw, no ?
> 
> i bit my tongue the first time, but ill just say it this post... it looks like youre trying to show off. youre driving around with your big shiny stihl saw sticking 10 ft up in the air for everyone to see. it looks like a trophy, and i bet people are laughing
> aside from that, doesnt it get covered in dust and #### riding up in the air like that? the area you have it in is the well known "air vortex" area of any open pick up truck bed, where all the air is trapped swirling. in my opinion on a list of practical ways to transport a chainsaw in a pickup truck, thats about bottom of the list


 
not trying to show off, just keeping my saws safe and secure, would it help if it wasnt' a Stihl, I could go score a couple 20.00 plastic Homies from the pawnshop to tone it down :msp_rolleyes:

anybody who's got the balls to try to cut through my handlebars and handle with a hacksaw can either have it or get shot trying

"riding up in the air" it's not like the mother####er's sticking above the roofline catching bugs and I'm not about to rig up some bungee cord bull#### or slap a faggoty topper on there so I guess I'll just be a "Show off"


----------



## IHDiesel73L

bigskyjake said:


> not trying to show off, just keeping my saws safe and secure, would it help if it wasnt' a Stihl, I could go score a couple 20.00 plastic Homies from the pawnshop to tone it down :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> anybody who's got the balls to try to cut through my handlebars and handle with a hacksaw can either have it or get shot trying
> 
> "riding up in the air" it's not like the mother####er's sticking above the roofline catching bugs and I'm not about to rig up some bungee cord bull#### or slap a faggoty topper on there so I guess I'll just be a "Show off"


 
Mine go in the toolbox. I've gone out cutting more than once on a clear day and come home in a driving rainstorm. You might want to re-think the whole "get shot trying" thing...

*Montana justifiable use of force: 

Montana

Montana Code Annotated 2009[20] Title 45. CRIMES[21] CHAPTER 3. JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE[22] includes the following.

45-3-103.[23] Use of force in defense of occupied structure.

(1) A person is justified in the use of force or threat to use force against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that the use of force is necessary to prevent or terminate the other person's unlawful entry into or attack upon an occupied structure.

(2) A person justified in the use of force pursuant to subsection (1) is justified in the use of force likely to cause death or serious bodily harm only if:

(a) the entry is made or attempted and the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent an assault upon the person or another then in the occupied structure; or

(b) the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent the commission of a forcible felony in the occupied structure.*

I'm pretty sure you can kill someone for stealing in Texas, but not Montana.


----------



## Sport Faller

IHDiesel73L said:


> Mine go in the toolbox. I've gone out cutting more than once on a clear day and come home in a driving rainstorm. You might want to re-think the whole "get shot trying" thing...
> 
> *Montana justifiable use of force:
> 
> Montana
> 
> Montana Code Annotated 2009[20] Title 45. CRIMES[21] CHAPTER 3. JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE[22] includes the following.
> 
> 45-3-103.[23] Use of force in defense of occupied structure.
> 
> (1) A person is justified in the use of force or threat to use force against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that the use of force is necessary to prevent or terminate the other person's unlawful entry into or attack upon an occupied structure.
> 
> (2) A person justified in the use of force pursuant to subsection (1) is justified in the use of force likely to cause death or serious bodily harm only if:
> 
> (a) the entry is made or attempted and the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent an assault upon the person or another then in the occupied structure; or
> 
> (b) the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent the commission of a forcible felony in the occupied structure.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can kill someone for stealing in Texas, but not Montana.


 
if you look up forcible felony (I had no friggin idea what it was, jakie no speakie legalese) it's got robbery covered in it's defintion

I don't leave em in the truck overnight so I don't think anyone but the most depraved tweeker would look at something locked down with a chain as a viable score while the rig's parked at the store or someplace like that


----------



## IHDiesel73L

bigskyjake said:


> if you look up forcible felony (I had no friggin idea what it was, jakie no speakie legalese) it's got robbery covered in it's defintion



Not exactly-"robbery" in this sense means a thug approaches you, demands that you hand over x, y, or z or face physical harm. It does not mean walking out of the convenience store, seeing a guy jacking your saw, and ventilating his chest cavity despite the fact that you faced no imminent threat. 



bigskyjake said:


> I don't leave em in the truck overnight so I don't think anyone but the most depraved tweeker would look at something locked down with a chain as a viable score while the rig's parked at the store or someplace like that



I dunno...I always thought NJ had a reputation for being crime ridden but there's no depraved tweakers for miles around where I live :msp_blink: Of course, I'm not afforded the right to carry either  so I guess it's a trade-off.


----------



## Sport Faller

IHDiesel73L said:


> Not exactly-"robbery" in this sense means a thug approaches you, demands that you hand over x, y, or z or face physical harm. It does not mean walking out of the convenience store, seeing a guy jacking your saw, and ventilating his chest cavity despite the fact that you faced no imminent threat.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...I always thought NJ had a reputation for being crime ridden but there's no depraved tweakers for miles around where I live :msp_blink: Of course, I'm not afforded the right to carry either  so I guess it's a trade-off.



Ok I'll meet you in the middle about the thug, how about if I just give him a savage beating with a pipe or something :jester:

The meth problem in this area has gotten shockingly bad over the past 5-10 years, it's really sad to compare it to the Kalispell of my childhood 

that sucks about being not able to carry concealed


----------



## banshee67

bigskyjake said:


> not trying to show off, just keeping my saws safe and secure, would it help if it wasnt' a Stihl, I could go score a couple 20.00 plastic Homies from the pawnshop to tone it down :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> anybody who's got the balls to try to cut through my handlebars and handle with a hacksaw can either have it or get shot trying
> 
> "riding up in the air" it's not like the mother####er's sticking above the roofline catching bugs and I'm not about to rig up some bungee cord bull#### or slap a faggoty topper on there so I guess I'll just be a "Show off"


 
you know damn well you wouldnt have your walmart saws on display like that, come on :cool2:

would you really shoot someone for trying to steal your chainsaw? why not just brandish the gun, hold them there, and call the police? is taking someones life over a chainsaw worth it, really? they have a family too... (i understand this is a huge war in itself on this handgun happy, shoot anyone who looks at you wrong, forum that it is) but taking a mans life over a chainsaw seems a bit extreme.. i thought you were only supposed to use those if your life is in danger, not your motorized saw ? i couldnt live with myself if i shot someone over something so stupid

i understand its not above the roofline, but its right in the middle of the vortex created by all pickup trucks, drive down a dusty road and check it out afterwards

youre not about to rig up "some bungee cord bull####"... yet you are hauling around a 5ft long timber... and 50lbs of chain.. all to secure one chainsaw? that sounds much more reasonable than one single bungee cord, youre right 

also, you have completely overlooked/ignored my statement about the 2x10" in either of the slots built for it, front and back, which is there to separate cargo, that would the most practical way for your case , you could ditch the big log.. wouldnt have an expensive stihl flapping in the wind on display for everyone to see, and could still lock your saw to the side of your bed. this way its out of view for anyone who MIGHT consider stealing it, and its safe from other cargo hitting them. 

with as much emphasis on theft protection, i find it extremely ironic that you have your stihl on display for every person within a mile to see it.. , kind of counter productive in my opinion.. if it was down in your bed, no one would even know its there, unless they walked real close to your truck in a parking lot, or were driving a much taller truck than you. in either case, it would still be padlocked to the side of your bed with that 50lb chain you love.

while i wouldnt use the wording you did, i never used to like caps on trucks either, but the one i have now grew on me and i like it now, its paint matched, weather proof, has a light inside, and keeps all my #### dry and safe, and the truck drives much better at highway speed than it did without one. either way youre entitled to your opinion on them

no matter how much you, or others who carry their saws like this, deny it, you will never convince me its not in a small way partially about showing off the fact that you run chainsaws. 
if the timber was filled up with wild thangs i wouldnt give you half as much #### , but we both know you wouldnt put a ####ty saw on display like that stihl is


----------



## Sport Faller

banshee67 said:


> you know damn well you wouldnt have your walmart saws on display like that, come on :cool2:
> 
> would you really shoot someone for trying to steal your chainsaw? why not just brandish the gun, hold them there, and call the police? is taking someones life over a chainsaw worth it, really? they have a family too... (i understand this is a huge war in itself on this handgun happy, shoot anyone who looks at you wrong, forum that it is) but taking a mans life over a chainsaw seems a bit extreme.. i thought you were only supposed to use those if your life is in danger, not your motorized saw ? i couldnt live with myself if i shot someone over something so stupid
> 
> i understand its not above the roofline, but its right in the middle of the vortex created by all pickup trucks, drive down a dusty road and check it out afterwards
> 
> youre not about to rig up "some bungee cord bull####"... yet you are hauling around a 5ft long timber... and 50lbs of chain.. all to secure one chainsaw? that sounds much more reasonable than one single bungee cord, youre right
> 
> also, you have completely overlooked/ignored my statement about the 2x10" in either of the slots built for it, front and back, which is there to separate cargo, that would the most practical way for your case , you could ditch the big log.. wouldnt have an expensive stihl flapping in the wind on display for everyone to see, and could still lock your saw to the side of your bed. this way its out of view for anyone who MIGHT consider stealing it, and its safe from other cargo hitting them.
> 
> with as much emphasis on theft protection, i find it extremely ironic that you have your stihl on display for every person within a mile to see it.. , kind of counter productive in my opinion.. if it was down in your bed, no one would even know its there, unless they walked real close to your truck in a parking lot, or were driving a much taller truck than you. in either case, it would still be padlocked to the side of your bed with that 50lb chain you love.
> 
> while i wouldnt use the wording you did, i never used to like caps on trucks either, but the one i have now grew on me and i like it now, its paint matched, weather proof, has a light inside, and keeps all my #### dry and safe, and the truck drives much better at highway speed than it did without one. either way youre entitled to your opinion on them
> 
> no matter how much you, or others who carry their saws like this, deny it, you will never convince me its not in a small way partially about showing off the fact that you run chainsaws.
> if the timber was filled up with wild thangs i wouldnt give you half as much #### , but we both know you wouldnt put a ####ty saw on display like that stihl is


 
Hell yeah I'd ice somebody for stealing from me

I'll make sure that I get a pic of it with my Homelite XL and C-52 riding next to everyone else (I'd put my EZ and 009 in there but I'm afraid the wind might grab them and have em flying like a sportsteam flag )

I haul a lot of firewood and a 2x10 rigged up in the bed would mess up the stacking pretty bad

again, I'm not showing off the fact that I have a decent saw, when I need it it'll be riding in there, they come out at night and any other time I'm going somewhere where I won't need them, I'm not riding down main street with my calks as a hood ornament, honking my horn and shooting bottle rockets at pedestrians screaming about my saws


----------



## IHDiesel73L

bigskyjake said:


> Hell yeah I'd ice somebody for stealing from me



That's pretty hardcore-have you ever killed anyone?


----------



## forestryworks

My saw rack is a Weatherguard - the best that money can buy. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Gologit

*Hey Banshee....*




















It's not always about showing off. Sometimes it's about keeping your saws handy to reach, immobile, and secure.

And sometimes it's about being bored, having a bunch of scrap wood around, and another chapter in the eternal quest for the perfect saw rack.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> .... or slap a faggoty topper on there so I guess I'll just be a "Show off"


 
Uh, Jake...don't be too surprised to see more faller's rigs with tops on them. They're pretty handy and I see more of them in the woods all the time. If this one had a plush velour interior you _might_ be right in calling it faggoty...but it doesn't. And probably won't either. 








Faggoty? Not by California logger standards. And who'd know better than us? :msp_biggrin:








I take mine off in the summer but in the winter it's really great not to worry about rain and snow soaking down all the tools. Or making the mad scramble to shove as much stuff as I can behind the seats and hoping the rest doesn't get ruined. It really beats having a soggy mess to dry out when I get home instead of doing a few chores and putting my feet up by the fire.


----------



## banshee67

well it looks like we both "ate crow" huh?
:wink2:

i agree about the cap, i used to hate the look of them, it slowly grew on me, and it serves so much purpose for keeping stuff safe and locked up, and dry, out of sight, little stuff from blowing out of the back, etc, that i really came to like it, i threatened to take the thing off for almost 2 years now since ive got the truck used, doesnt look like its goin anywhere anytime soon
its also nice to sleep in 
no setting up a tent,pop the air matress in back, youre up off the ground, dry, windows open with the screens in, dont have to worry about a tree branch killing you in your sleep (as much)
it just takes away from the classic look of a pickup truck, thats my only complaint


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Uh, Jake...don't be too surprised to see more faller's rigs with tops on them. They're pretty handy and I see more of them in the woods all the time. If this one had a plush velour interior you _might_ be right in calling it faggoty...but it doesn't. And probably won't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faggoty? Not by California logger standards. And who'd know better than us?  :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take mine off in the summer but in the winter it's really great not to worry about rain and snow soaking down all the tools. Or making the mad scramble to shove as much stuff as I can behind the seats and hoping the rest doesn't get ruined. It really beats having a soggy mess to dry out when I get home instead of doing a few chores and putting my feet up by the fire.


 
Sorry Bob, I was a little huffy


I gots to have my bed free,clear, and topless :msp_biggrin: for wood, sometimes hay, and because I constantly get recruited to help people move, a butt ton of couches and beds


----------



## Sport Faller

IHDiesel73L said:


> That's pretty hardcore-have you ever killed anyone?


 
Nope, hope I never have to either

but that doesn't mean that I'm going to go through life as a potential victim


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> Sorry Bob, I was a little huffy
> 
> 
> I gots to have my bed free,clear, and topless :msp_biggrin: for wood, sometimes hay, and because I constantly get recruited to help people move, a butt ton of couches and beds


 
No problem, Jake. Personal choices and all that. The last time I got caught in a rainstorm it was sure nice to just go "yup...it's raining" and not have to worry about anything. Old guy stuff.


----------



## banshee67

bigskyjake said:


> Sorry Bob, I was a little huffy
> 
> 
> I gots to have my bed free,clear, and topless :msp_biggrin: for wood, sometimes hay, and because I constantly get recruited to help people move, a butt ton of couches and beds


 
all the more reason to get a cap 

but then i guess youd have a trailer, and youd be able to fit twice the crap on it, so theres really no way out it seems in my experience


----------



## Sport Faller

banshee67 said:


> all the more reason to get a cap
> 
> but then i guess youd have a trailer, and youd be able to fit twice the crap on it, so theres really no way out it seems in my experience


 
NEVAAH!

for some reason I can't stand toppers, they always seem to smell funky under there, anything you want is always in the middle just out of reach through the little side hatches and they seem to make your truck look like a minivan


----------



## forestryworks

Gologit said:


> It's not always about showing off. Sometimes it's about keeping your saws handy to reach, immobile, and secure.
> 
> And sometimes it's about being bored, having a bunch of scrap wood around, and another chapter in the eternal quest for the perfect saw rack.:msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's a neat set up there, Bob.


----------



## slowp

What do you use the racks on top for? That saw with the extra long bar?


----------



## IHDiesel73L

banshee67 said:


> would you really shoot someone for trying to steal your chainsaw? why not just brandish the gun, hold them there, and call the police? is taking someones life over a chainsaw worth it, really? they have a family too... (i understand this is a huge war in itself on this handgun happy, shoot anyone who looks at you wrong, forum that it is) but taking a mans life over a chainsaw seems a bit extreme.. i thought you were only supposed to use those if your life is in danger, not your motorized saw ? i couldnt live with myself if i shot someone over something so stupid.



Depends on what kind of chainsaw I suppose-I mean, a Homelite or a Craftsman, maybe just a warning shot into the air. An older McCulloch like my 610 might warrant a kneecap (or two if the guy was being really difficult)-A Stihl? Deadly force for sure!


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> What do you use the racks on top for? That saw with the extra long bar?


 
So far, not much. Lumber, ladders, the usual stuff. They came with the canopy...no extra charge. If I fall prey to the Kayak Disease they might be a good starting place for a tie-down system.

The saw with the extra long bar rides inside.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> So far, not much. Lumber, ladders, the usual stuff. They came with the canopy...no extra charge. If I fall prey to the Kayak Disease they might be a good starting place for a tie-down system.
> 
> The saw with the extra long bar rides inside.


 
Bob, you need to find a way to mount it to the hood, b/c out the front for an awesome way to get through some pesky rush hour traffic


----------



## slowp

A hooktender, who was the only currently licensed driver on the crew, said that he found that cars pulled out of his way once the front bumper on the crummy was knocked into a cattywampus position. He claimed not much tailgating was needed to get the tourists to pull over. They had a dirty white, except the tailgate was blue, Ford crew sized pickup. The pickup bed was piled high with rigging and stuff. It was a classic crummy. I have a picture of it in the ditch, but I swore never to post that picture on the internet.

I am sad to say that an unlicensed chokersetter took the rig one morning--guess he needed something from town, took a curve at too high of a speed, flew off into a plantation and totalled it. He walked away. A good thing. There were warrants out for his arrest. The crummy owner was quite sad. He said it had survived a trip over the edge of a road with no driver. They watched it avoid the stumps and come to a rest. They pulled it back up on the road with their logging equipment. 

A wrecker took it away to the wrecking yard...R.I.P.


----------



## Sport Faller

slowp said:


> A hooktender, who was the only currently licensed driver on the crew, said that he found that cars pulled out of his way once the front bumper on the crummy was knocked into a cattywampus position. He claimed not much tailgating was needed to get the tourists to pull over. They had a dirty white, except the tailgate was blue, Ford crew sized pickup. The pickup bed was piled high with rigging and stuff. It was a classic crummy. I have a picture of it in the ditch, but I swore never to post that picture on the internet.
> 
> I am sad to say that an unlicensed chokersetter took the rig one morning--guess he needed something from town, took a curve at too high of a speed, flew off into a plantation and totalled it. He walked away. A good thing. There were warrants out for his arrest. The crummy owner was quite sad. He said it had survived a trip over the edge of a road with no driver. They watched it avoid the stumps and come to a rest. They pulled it back up on the road with their logging equipment.
> 
> A wrecker took it away to the wrecking yard...R.I.P.


 
I can definitely see people scurrying away like scared midevil villagers when some Mad Max looking road bomb rolls up behind them


----------



## Johndirt82

Well after a few weeks of being down. The heart of the 79 f250 is done!!! Ill put a pic of two of the whole truck when its put back together.


----------



## Rounder

banshee67 said:


> no offense to those of you who haul their saws like the one above.. but it just doesnt make any sense
> why not just put it in the bed, with a scabbard on, and bungie it to a tiedown? or put an old peice of 2x10 across the bed sideways, and load all your saws between that and the tailgate ? i dont understand having the saw sticking up in the air like that on display for everyone to see. and hauling around a log to stick it in ?
> to each his own i guess


 
Just catching up on this thread. I like the saws on display. I live just outside of a very anti-logging town and I'm very proud of what I do. Hopefully reminds the culls that the roof over their head didn't magically appear. Kinda like hamburger don't come from the shelf at wal-mart. 

Also, saws in the bed take up a lot of space, and it's usually me and falling pard with a week's worth of coolers, gear, gas jugs, etc. heading out for the duration. One tight packed rig. Saw rack minimizes space the saws take up and keeps them secure on our ####ty logging roads.

As you said, to each their own. This has always worked well for me in my application. 

Have a good weekend all - Sam


----------



## Eccentric

Couple pics of my 1971 IHC 1210 4-Door 4WD pickup with some 'period' McCullochs on the hood. "Old School" crummy. 392 V8. T-34 Fuller/IHC O/D five speed manual. Closed knuckle D44HD front. D60FF rear. 3.73/1 Gears. Turning radius of an ocean liner. Tough as nails. The white '67 Scout 800 and the orange '74 Scout II are just visible in the background. I've got some more pics burried somewhere.


----------



## Eccentric

*Found Some Pics of the 1971 IHC Pickup...*


----------



## Eccentric

*Here's the rig that I've done most of my firewood runs with...*













1986 F250HD 4WD Supercab Pickup. 6.9L IHC Diesel. Aftermarket Turbo. C6 Auto. D50TTB Front. 10.25"FF rear. 4.10 Gears. Engine died on the way to the 2011 PNW GTG....





Here it is after a cutting session. Most of the wood had already been off-loaded. Decided to stage a quick pic with the Homelites. No modern saws on this run! Doesn't AT ALL look gay with THAT 'topper' on it. Scouts on the right. Hey Jeff................that's *your* Homelite C-5 on the left. Wearing the 'paintless' starter as I didn't want to scuff up the nice one I put back on the saw for you. My 'avatar' C-5 is next to it, wearing the B/C that you have now. My C-5 now wears that NOS 21" Oregon hardnose. $3 salvage yard Craftsman axe crossed over the XL12. That truck took me to into some rough country, and brought me back out with a truckfull of oak.


----------



## Eccentric

1974 IHC Scout II. 304 V8. T19 Four Speed. D20 TC. D44 Front and Rear with 3.50/1 Gears. Rescued it from a LONG sleep. Replaced the camshaft and lifters (#7 ex lobe was COMPLETELY flat). Replaced the carb. Rewired most of the rig. Redid the charging system. Replaced the radiator. Took it to the snow, wheeled sections of the Pelegrin Jeep Trail. Got over 15mpg on a 600 mile road trip with the family. Drove it over Donner Pass during the worst snowstorm that Reno had seen in 20 years. Put over 12K on it over an 18 month period. It'll be getting a body tub swap from a parts rig, as this poor thing is ROTTED out.


----------



## rwoods

*Ultimate Crummy ????*

:msp_cool:



Ron


----------



## Gologit

rwoods, those look good. Real rugged. I like the red one. Only problem is...a crummy needs a top speed of over 90 mph to get the crew down the hill on a Friday night payday.


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> rwoods, those look good. Real rugged. I like the red one. Only problem is...a crummy needs a top speed of over 90 mph to get the crew down the hill on a Friday night payday.


 
Real steep hill and neutral otherwise 45 mph is probably max. Forest service and TVA are the only ones I remember using the old Powerwagons. I've never actually seen a bus but there are lots of pictures of them from out your way. Ron


----------



## banshee67

which one of you owns this taco ?


----------



## Eccentric

*I see I'm not the only expert in vehicular cellphone photography here!!!*


----------



## LoggingEngineer

Wow! Toyota's rust out tail pipes bad enough....I can't imagine stacks! They'd never heat up. I drive a Taco....but that one isn't mine!


----------



## forestryworks

banshee67 said:


> which one of you owns this taco ?


 
:monkey: Now that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Rounder

Looked like a Dallas Cowboys sticker on the Taco......sure that ain't yours Tex?...umpkin2:

...........I'm an ass hole, I know.:jester:


----------



## forestryworks

mtsamloggit said:


> Looked like a Dallas Cowboys sticker on the Taco......sure that ain't yours Tex?...umpkin2:
> 
> ...........I'm an ass hole, I know.:jester:


 
LOL, the only football team I watch is these guys





I'd rather chew nails and watch paint dry than watch the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Eccentric

forestryworks said:


> I'd rather chew nails and watch paint dry than watch the Dallas Cowboys.


 
Amen to that. To hell with the cowboys...






That glass is at least 20 years old now. Got about 10 of 'em. Miss the old days....


----------



## bootboy

View attachment 207268

Front and rear locking diffs. 4.2 turbodiesel. 
sorry for the japanese truck, but it wont quit. ever.


Edit: Actually just my dream work truck.


----------



## cowtipper

forestryworks said:


> LOL, the only football team I watch is these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather chew nails and watch paint dry than watch the Dallas Cowboys.



Not to many years I get to say this, but GO pokes, 






View attachment 207433


----------



## Eccentric

bootboy said:


> View attachment 207268
> 
> Front and rear locking diffs. 4.2 turbodiesel.
> sorry for the japanese truck, but it wont quit. ever.
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually just my dream work truck.



You have absolutely NO reason to appologize. If those were available in the US (and specifically California), then that's what I'd be driving. REAL diesel. Solid axles. Manual transmission. A compact pickup built like a real truck. You have to go with a full size to get anywhere near that here.........dammit...


----------



## floyd

There is some ####head that drives by my place that has 4" straight pipes on his dodge. Bet it the only time it gets on the gravel.

Wanna bet he has a BIG cowboy hat as well?


----------



## Gologit

floyd said:


> There is some ####head that drives by my place that has 4" straight pipes on his dodge. Bet it the only time it gets on the gravel.
> 
> Wanna bet he has a BIG cowboy hat as well?



And probably has a set of those fake bull nuts hanging from the trailer hitch.


----------



## Rounder

I always kind of feel bad when I start this in front of the motel in the morning. I don't wear a cowboy hat.....and it does go off pavement a bit........not by choice either.

View attachment 207834


----------



## floyd

I'm going to guess there are glasspacks on that.

I bet it still isn't as loud as junior's 4" straight pipe off the Cummins.


----------



## Rounder

Those cummins are a tad noisy if you get rid of the cat......one of my cutting partners runs that set-up......my wife hates it when he picks me up at the house in the morning.


----------



## bitzer

Sam, How do you have those saws locked up? I've seen pics of your truck like that many times, just wondering... 

The minute I put the name of my buisness on the side of my truck, I pictured my saw box being brutally ravaged. I've got two padlocks on it to make the ####ers work at it.


----------



## Sport Faller

bitzer said:


> Sam, How do you have those saws locked up? I've seen pics of your truck like that many times, just wondering...
> 
> The minute I put the name of my buisness on the side of my truck, I pictured my saw box being brutally ravaged. I've got two padlocks on it to make the ####ers work at it.



I copied mine from Sam's, it's a little different tho, basically a Spruce log sandwiched between 2 peices of angle iron with the chain lag bolted through the angle into the log and the corners of the bolts ground off and a padlock connection


----------



## Rounder

bitzer said:


> Sam, How do you have those saws locked up? I've seen pics of your truck like that many times, just wondering...
> 
> The minute I put the name of my buisness on the side of my truck, I pictured my saw box being brutally ravaged. I've got two padlocks on it to make the ####ers work at it.



My spare is wrapped to the saw rack with a log chain, I run a high end bike cable through the saws and use a masterlock commercial grade to lock the cable through both sides of the log chain. They'll have to work for them. And the dog will let me know shortly.

I hear ya on putting your biz name on the truck. Between the saw rack and the MLA plates, I get plenty of nasty notes. No vandalisim yet, but the last two pickups took some depreciation from "enlightened (uneducated/ignorant/hippie pieces of ####) do-gooders". I am fairly carefull of where I park this one. I've grown kind of partial to it.


----------



## hammerlogging

floyd said:


> I'm going to guess there are glasspacks on that.
> 
> I bet it still isn't as loud as junior's 4" straight pipe off the Cummins.



This is why despite the #### i get from industry folks around here, living in town is way quieter than where I was in the "country" before. 499 of the 500 ####ers living furtherupthatholler ran #### like that and/or mudders that you could hear coming for 1 1/2 miles. bear at the house too, believe it or not. Stars aren't as good, but my little one can sleep through light pollution, not sound pollution. Course I was on the main road. Sam, loud is one thing, built to be loud a bit of another.

wife drives a tdi. I said "runs" but I don't think she "runs" it, I think she"drives" it.


----------



## bitzer

Thats a good idea. The box I built forces me to break my saws down at the end of the day. A compartment for each head and a narrow long one for bars. The rest of the box holds my tools and the rest of the #### I drag around. 

I've gotten some looks from hippie types, but nothing serious. I think the "timber harvesting specialist," as my company's description might throw em off a bit. One lady stopped and looked at my "timber a renewable resource," sticker on my bumper for a while when I was parked at walmart. She defenitely stunk of patchoulie. Hopefully got her to think a little. Thanks Bob!

The funny thing is when you mention logging around here (that is if they can differentiate that from a tree service) I hear, "slective cutting right?" and then "good, thats good!" One of these times I'm just going to tell em all I do is clear cut in order to make way for the strip mine thats coming in. 

Sam- you got those whiskies ready yet?


----------



## Rounder

hammerlogging said:


> This is why despite the #### i get from industry folks around here, living in town is way quieter than where I was in the "country" before. 499 of the 500 ####ers living furtherupthatholler ran #### like that and/or mudders that you could hear coming for 1 1/2 miles. bear at the house too, believe it or not. Stars aren't as good, but my little one can sleep through light pollution, not sound pollution. Course I was on the main road. Sam, loud is one thing, built to be loud a bit of another.
> 
> wife drives a tdi. I said "runs" but I don't think she "runs" it, I think she"drives" it.



Sadly, mine was built to be loud. The way it came as I bought it. Still, quiet by Montana standards.

Those TDI's are nice little rigs. The wife's Suby is ####ting the bed.....


----------



## Rounder

[ One of these times I'm just going to tell em all I do is clear cut in order to make way for the strip mine thats coming in. 

Sam- you got those whiskies ready yet?[/QUOTE]

If the coffee's not on, the whiskey is. Been doing a cutter select deal for a while. They want lots of leave trees. Ground is steep and frozen. Wind blows hard up the hill. Cut trees skip down the hill upright, untill they hit a leave tree and swap ends on you. No footing, just gotta run at them when they end swap and pick a side to dodge it on.

Good ground for a clearcut.


----------



## hammerlogging

mtsamloggit said:


> Sadly, mine was built to be loud. The way it came as I bought it. Still, quiet by Montana standards.
> 
> Those TDI's are nice little rigs. The wife's Suby is ####ting the bed.....


My buddy the up the road has one damn similar to yours. Was a fire chief's truck, still has the hidden lights in the grill, flashers all around. so driving home after one too many you have to chose slow and careful, or full light system and hit it hard. Heck of a nice truck. 

We don't mind the noise if its ours or a friend's anyhow, biased that way.


----------



## hammerlogging

bitzer said:


> Thats a good idea. The box I built forces me to break my saws down at the end of the day. A compartment for each head and a narrow long one for bars. The rest of the box holds my tools and the rest of the #### I drag around.
> 
> I've gotten some looks from hippie types, but nothing serious. I think the "timber harvesting specialist," as my company's description might throw em off a bit. One lady stopped and looked at my "timber a renewable resource," sticker on my bumper for a while when I was parked at walmart. She defenitely stunk of patchoulie. Hopefully got her to think a little. Thanks Bob!
> 
> The funny thing is when you mention logging around here (that is if they can differentiate that from a tree service) I hear, "slective cutting right?" and then "good, thats good!" One of these times I'm just going to tell em all I do is clear cut in order to make way for the strip mine thats coming in.
> 
> Sam- you got those whiskies ready yet?



Bob, I got a huge banged to #### keep the honest honest box from tractor supply, no way it'd ever fit cross ways on anything but a flatbed. I think I paid about $120 for it, but not till I made them let me take it to the back of the store and beat the #### out of it to see if I'd be able to get it to work from the not square shape it was in- damaged unloading I guess. WOrks like a champ now. I'll post some pics. 3 powerheads, one I keep the 34" bar on (my daily saw), a box of saw parts, a box of chains, my tool belt, a box of bs I don't know why I haul around, everthing but the clothes and petrol products.

Thats one thing we need to discuss. EVERYTHING to save a minute here and there (i.e disassembling saws needlessly) Thats logging.


----------



## hammerlogging

mtsamloggit said:


> Those TDI's are nice little rigs. The wife's Suby is ####ting the bed.....



I'd take 42 mpg for another 1/4" of ground clearance! That'd make a whole inch.


----------



## OregonSawyer

Having owned two Cummins' previously I can really appreciate the rattle and snarl of a nicely built 24V as well as the power of the newer 5.9 common rail's. Now being the poor, commuting, diesel loving college student that I am I can appreciate the 45 mpg that I now get with my VW Golf TDI. :msp_thumbsup:

In chronological order of ownership...

2007





2001





1999


----------



## bitzer

hammerlogging said:


> Bob, I got a huge banged to #### keep the honest honest box from tractor supply, no way it'd ever fit cross ways on anything but a flatbed. I think I paid about $120 for it, but not till I made them let me take it to the back of the store and beat the #### out of it to see if I'd be able to get it to work from the not square shape it was in- damaged unloading I guess. WOrks like a champ now. I'll post some pics. 3 powerheads, one I keep the 34" bar on (my daily saw), a box of saw parts, a box of chains, my tool belt, a box of bs I don't know why I haul around, everthing but the clothes and petrol products.
> 
> Thats one thing we need to discuss. EVERYTHING to save a minute here and there (i.e disassembling saws needlessly) Thats logging.



I get what you mean by every minute. Thats what it is. A race against time. The money is just standing there its a matter of how long its going to take to get it out. Anything I can do in the dark I do. Daylight is go time. Parts on hand. Downtime is a killer. The saw I've used for the day doesn't get broken down until after all the kids are in bed and its time to sharpen. You're right though. Every minute. Saving time... I've kind of flip flopped on bar length lately. I used to run longer, but am now tending shorter. The rest of the stand I'm in is little ####. Next week I'll be in some better timber. I'll have to run a 32" all day and see how it feels. Makin all the felling cuts from one kneeling postion sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## rwoods

*First Crummy Ride - Recalled.*

The recent conversation about old loggers in another thread, reminded me of my last encounter with the only fulltime logger I knew, Roy. And my first crummy ride at age 27.

Back in ’83, Roy was getting up in years and was looking to retire. He took my soon-to-be wife, my dad and I to look at a piece of his property he hoped we might buy. It was located behind a locked US Forestry gate in the Nantahala National Forest. We all rode in his 4wd F250. We soon veered off the main forestry road and headed straight up the mountain on a typical Western North Carolina dozer blade wide road with a small shallow ditch on the mountain side and a sheer drop off on the other side. The road was real steep and it was clear that there was no way we could make it to the top, but Roy was determined that my sweetheart wasn’t going to have to walk any further than necessary. Pop was a little concerned about how we were going to get back down without wrecking, but Roy assured him all would be well. We rode until gravity won the battle. Roy lodged his side of the truck in the ditch and we got out. Pop asked Roy, “Now how are we going to get back down?” Roy told him not to worry about it. As a fairly experienced off-roader, I was curious myself. Anyway, we walk the remaining distance to survey the property and returned to the truck. Roy directs us all to get in. We oblige, Pop reluctantly. Pop tells Roy that there isn’t any way he can turn the truck around. Roy replies that he doesn’t intent to. Now Pop is getting a little excided and frustrated. He tells Roy that there is no way he can back the truck down this mountain without it getting away from him. Roy just grins and says “I do it all the time.” With that he rolls his window up, throws the truck in reverse, and takes off backwards leaving his side in the ditch. Whenever the truck would pick up too much speed for him, Roy would simply turn into the bank and scrub the side of the truck against the bank until he was at a comfortable pace. I'm not talking a few feet but several truck lengths at a time. Pop couldn’t believe what he was experiencing (Roy’s pickup was newer than ours). Roy just grinned. And so did I. Ron


----------



## Samlock

There is a difference between off roaders and loggers. Others do it for fun and others for living.


----------



## slowp

There are a lot of genuine crummies on the roads now. A friend said, "Everybody is logging."


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> There are a lot of genuine crummies on the roads now. A friend said, "Everybody is logging."



I recently saw some "youths" walking around Santa Rosa wearing stagged pants, flannels, 'Spenders, and logging boots. Hasn't been much of any logging around here in a LONG time. A bit near the coast every now and then. Methinks that the 'logger fashion' must be the 'in thing' for some of the youth crowd. These kids didn't look like they'd ever done a hard day's work in their life....


----------



## Isna

Had to sell this one last year: built like a real truck, parts where as expensive as real truck parts. It's a Iveco 4X4 turbo dump truck with a 7 seater crew cab. That thing could go anywhere, never got stuck and pulled like a tank (shown here pulling a 3 feet poplar). We couldn't afford buying a new one (snif...) and replaced it by 2 much cheaper Toyota hilux. RIP "the tank"....
View attachment 282706


----------



## hammerlogging

Eccentric said:


> I recently saw some "youths" walking around Santa Rosa wearing stagged pants, flannels, 'Spenders, and logging boots. Hasn't been much of any logging around here in a LONG time. A bit near the coast every now and then. Methinks that the 'logger fashion' must be the 'in thing' for some of the youth crowd. These kids didn't look like they'd ever done a hard day's work in their life....



I've seen it too, a local hipster ( here in western NC) claimed it was sourced out of a bar in Seattle, the Redwood I think it was (interesting, as geographically incorrect as our sightings) but no doubt, he dubbed it "logger chic". It is for real.

Flattering, really. Might sell them some saw chips from my pocket for some beer money.


----------



## slowp

Two local college going boys who are pretty much the real thing were delighted to hear that they may have been ahead of the fashion curve. I have heard it is the fad in Seattle, but it hasn't hit where the one boy goes to school--Ellensburg. He says Carhartt Coveralls are more common. 

Are hipsters allowed to wear the faller  style suspenders?


----------



## KenJax Tree

View attachment 282791


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Two local college going boys who are pretty much the real thing were delighted to hear that they may have been ahead of the fashion curve. I have heard it is the fad in Seattle, but it hasn't hit where the one boy goes to school--Ellensburg. He says Carhartt Coveralls are more common.
> 
> Are hipsters allowed to wear the faller  style suspenders?



Sure, why not? If they're going to be posers and mimic logger type people they might as well set their sights high and mimic the best. 

Besides, wouldn't it be fun to undo the leather buckle straps and give them a big hard yank upwards? Kind of a wedgie, except from the front?


----------



## OlympicYJ

All I can say is good god. Now the stinkin fashionistas gotta ruin my ratty rigger look!  Not that I'm sporting it as a fashion statement. It's what I work in and they're comfortable and there are days I'm indifferent about my fashion.

Me and a buddy of mine (both of us are forestry majors and hold forest tech degrees) are the only ones here in Moscow with stagged pants... I'm sure I get funny looks considering my pants are well worn and stained. Shoot the crotch got ripped out of one pair of pants and got sewed back up... can't toss a pair of carharts till they are totally worn out lol

I got asked one time last semester if all I ever wore were Carharts and suspenders; I got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Sure, why not? If they're going to be posers and mimic logger type people they might as well set their sights high and mimic the best.
> 
> Besides, wouldn't it be fun to undo the leather buckle straps and give them a big hard yank upwards? Kind of a wedgie, except from the front?



Don't forget, the big saw candy store has replacements for those straps. And no, I don't think I'd have much fun doing that. That's a guy thing.


----------



## Trx250r180

crummies around here have fuel tanks in the bed headache racks and truck tool boxes ,bottoms of the beds are usually pretty oily ,and the tailgates arent usually too pretty ,main industry in town is logging though


----------



## Samlock

A local tree work contractor has an infamous convicted triple murderer brother. Behind the bars the naughty brother is known as _"Metsuri"_ -"Logger". It's hard to tell where the name comes from, he has never done a single honest day's work in his life. Now it came to me if it had something to do with that hipster fashion thing?

Well, as long as there will be no Village People type of show going on, I'm okay with it.

Something absolutely incomprehensible for you to watch, folks.

[video=youtube;7TLFSqvz030]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TLFSqvz030[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 110241

I have had a few King-Cabs and even a GMC Jimmy 6.2D. The last pickup I had was a Isuzu 3.1TD, pictured below. They are almost perfect for my business but the bed is too short for clearing saws so I decided to try something new, a small panel van, a Renault Kangoo 1.5 dci :msp_ohmy:






Here's the Renault, check out the seat covers 
It has actually worked out better than expected, although the ground clearence is a bit worrying, it's not as bad as it seems to be in the picture though. The steel skid plate isn't there for looks only





I also have a Skoda Octavia TDI with a lift kit, I often take it to the woods if I don't have to carry any saws with me (we usually leave them on site), better comfort and faster than the Kangoo 
This picture is before the lift:





So I've tried a few different crummys and they all get the job done, seems like the dirt and the smell sticks to the crummy, be it a truck, van or car...


----------



## Samlock

Markus, I remember the logging roads being generally in a good shape in Gävleborgs län, but you must be a hell of a driver or a mechanic to keep that Kangoo in one piece. My hats off!


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Samlock said:


> Markus, I remember the logging roads being generally in a good shape in Gävleborgs län, but you must be a hell of a driver or a mechanic to keep that Kangoo in one piece. My hats off!



Well, I am a mechanic so...Just kidding!
I did not expect much but it has been very good, no problems at all yet.

Have you been around here? My parents are from Finland, maybe we know each other :hmm3grin2orange:
Logging roads here are almost better than the paved ones, they are very rough at places.


----------



## Samlock

Markus said:


> Well, I am a mechanic so...Just kidding!
> I did not expect much but it has been very good, no problems at all yet.
> 
> Have you been around here? My parents are from Finland, maybe we know each other :hmm3grin2orange:
> Logging roads here are almost better than the paved ones, they are very rough at places.



I worked a half of a winter season, 9-10 years ago, around Avesta.

I think I may heard your name from a couple of Laplander guys from Rovaniemi who did brushing jobs somewhere near Gävle. That's why I guessed where you are.


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Samlock, you're kidding right?
I personally haven't had any laplanders employed but my dad is from around Rovaniemi and he had a thinning business here in the 80-90's. But that went under a different name than my business. Spooky...
It's a small world, Avesta is 70km from here.

Are you on skogsforum?


----------



## Samlock

Markus said:


> Samlock, you're kidding right?
> I personally haven't had any laplanders employed but my dad is from around Rovaniemi and he had a thinning business here in the 80-90's. But that went under a different name than my business. Spooky...
> It's a small world, Avesta is 70km from here.
> 
> Are you on skogsforum?



Hmm. Yes of course I'm pulling your leg. I just don't know exactly how... Maybe it's one of those Laplander taika things. Half of my family is up there. They're being quite ###### up too.

I know skogsforum. I'm not a member, though. My written Swedish is horrible.

Good to see you here, Markus. I'm sure we all'd like to know about you and your work. 

Sam


----------



## missouriboy

Here is my work truck View attachment 283817
View attachment 283818
View attachment 283819


----------



## Isna

Markus said:


> Here's the Renault, check out the seat covers
> It has actually worked out better than expected, although the ground clearence is a bit worrying, it's not as bad as it seems to be in the picture though. The steel skid plate isn't there for looks only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've tried a few different crummys and they all get the job done, seems like the dirt and the smell sticks to the crummy, be it a truck, van or car...



We also have a Renault Kangoo. 270 000 kms and still going fine. We did, 3 years ago, break the engine on a stone (Tough steep logging road where we needed speed to get to the top). My brother had 2 4X4 kangoos. They did pretty well on logging roads but he had too many mechanical problems with the rear transmission. He ended up selling both.


----------



## Samlock

Isna said:


> We also have a Renault Kangoo. 270 000 kms and still going fine. We did, 3 years ago, break the engine on a stone (Tough steep logging road where we needed speed to get to the top). My brother had 2 4X4 kangoos. They did pretty well on logging roads but he had too many mechanical problems with the rear transmission. He ended up selling both.



Geeze. Another Sebastian Loeb here. 2CV = French jeep.


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Here's some old pictures from the early 90's I think. My dads Blazer and parts of his crew.


----------



## Dog_River

1972 F 250, 4 x 4, 360 CI c/w altimiter


View attachment 285159


----------



## Goose IBEW

I got an ex crummy, anybody here ever use it when it was in action?


----------



## Gologit

I don't think it was one of ours. Not enough dents.


----------



## madhatte

That thing's cherry... and more than one color... and the glass is all there... and there's a shiny thing on the back... and like Bob said, no dents. If that thing did crummy time, it was softer than any crummy time I ever saw!


----------



## Gologit

I don't think that thing has been to the woods. There's no big U-shaped dent on top of the tailgate from backing into a tree with the tailgate down. 

I think it's a re-paint job too 'cause there's no snoose stains down the side.

No coat hanger for a radio antenna...no puddles of oil underneath, no coolant dripping from the radiator...definitely not one of ours.


----------



## madhatte

Oh, and CHROME? Yeh, I remember that stuff. It goes on expensive motorcycles, right?


----------



## northmanlogging

Goose IBEW said:


> I got an ex crummy, anybody here ever use it when it was in action?



Nope that ball cap visor thingy would have been left in the ditch somewhere, it would have a definite pull to the left... and most of the parts under the hood would be held on by molly hogans... or just welded in

Is the carpet intact on the drivers side?


----------



## slowp

At that age, the front bumper should be skewed and maybe wired on. The side panels should have that dent you get from driving over stumps and rocks, and a running board? I don't think so. Is there rubber on the pedals?


----------



## Goose IBEW

northmanlogging said:


> Nope that ball cap visor thingy would have been left in the ditch somewhere, it would have a definite pull to the left... and most of the parts under the hood would be held on by molly hogans... or just welded in
> 
> Is the carpet intact on the drivers side?



The carpet was preserved by 1 1/2 inches of silt.:msp_w00t: I bought this truck in '08 from C F Laughlin Logging Company out of Yamhill, Oregon. It was the owner's personal truck for 10 years and was put into official crummy duty from '01 till '06. It sat for 2 years and I bought it in the beginning of '08 off of Autotrader.com and had it shipped to 'Jersey. I simply could not find a single rear wheel crew cab 4x4 diesel 5 speed any where near me and didn't want to start doing conversions. It came with the ATS turbo as well so it could very well have won a crummy race or two in its hey day.

My wallet tells me it was a crummy. New engine,clutch, rebuilt turbo, trans. Basically everything under the hood has been replaced except the air conditioning and that doesn't work, go figure I am on oilburners.net also and guys there remember the truck when Laughlin was using it. One guy remembers a Bowman Sky car in the back of the truck as it cruised through town like it was no big deal, no wonder it came with air bags. The rear right hand side of the bed took a hit and the tailgate doesn't quite shut like it should. The radiator support has extra metal welded to it for reinforcing. The truck's saving grace is the fact that it has very little rust. NOBODY around here even knows what a "Crummy" means.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Gologit said:


> I don't think that thing has been to the woods. There's no big U-shaped dent on top of the tailgate from backing into a tree with the tailgate down.



That would be unacceptable and embarrassing. I wouldn't let a gate like that hang around long enough for ANYONE to see.

The rest of the stuff is pretty darn funny. On the flip side of the coin, its sad to realize that these trucks are basically regarded as a disposable tool. I'd never have the $58,000 that my truck would cost to buy new in today's market, this ol' crummy will have to do.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit

Goose IBEW said:


> That would be unacceptable and embarrassing. I wouldn't let a gate like that hang around long enough for ANYONE to see.
> 
> The rest of the stuff is pretty darn funny. On the flip side of the coin, its sad to realize that these trucks are basically regarded as a disposable tool. I'd never have the $58,000 that my truck would cost to buy new in today's market, this ol' crummy will have to do.:msp_thumbup:



I think it's great. Just like the guys that rebuild and restore the old Macs and Homies. You're keeping part of our logging heritage alive by restoring a genuine crummy. And you're right...we use them up, write them off, and go get another one.

Your description of what it was like when you got it helped me make up my mind...that thing is genuine.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Funny you should mention Homelites. Guess I'm stuck in the 80's:hmm3grin2orange: My truck is here by named "The Crummy" as it has authenticity from Gologit. I'm betting its the only crummy in my area.


----------



## rwoods

*Bittersweet Day.*

After 20 1/2 years, today was probably the last wood cutting day for the Landcruiser as I have given in to the pressures of town life and bought a new to me vehicle. I post only because Bob has granted it crummy status. The dealer validated crummy status when he refused to take it as a trade in. Wife says it or my pickup has to go. Right now it looks like I'll keep the pickup.  Ron

Today's best view:






Next to some ugly stumps I flush cut today (Only second one is mine; trying to learn to do Humbolts - I'm not doing so hot. Note the uprooted one. The tree pulled over as I was getting a good tension on the rope - I believe the old Toyota was just showing off one last time. Oh, don't scratch your head too hard over the stumps, they have been spun.)






Pickup:





View attachment 287553


View attachment 287551
View attachment 287552


----------



## Gologit

Ron, if the dealer won't even consider it for a trade in it's most definitely a crummy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rwoods

I didn't even get to talk money. He just flat out told me to put it on Craigslist. I guess he thought throwing out a number would hurt me more. Ron


----------



## paccity

Goose IBEW said:


> The carpet was preserved by 1 1/2 inches of silt.:msp_w00t: I bought this truck in '08 from C F Laughlin Logging Company out of Yamhill, Oregon. It was the owner's personal truck for 10 years and was put into official crummy duty from '01 till '06. It sat for 2 years and I bought it in the beginning of '08 off of Autotrader.com and had it shipped to 'Jersey. I simply could not find a single rear wheel crew cab 4x4 diesel 5 speed any where near me and didn't want to start doing conversions. It came with the ATS turbo as well so it could very well have won a crummy race or two in its hey day.
> 
> My wallet tells me it was a crummy. New engine,clutch, rebuilt turbo, trans. Basically everything under the hood has been replaced except the air conditioning and that doesn't work, go figure I am on oilburners.net also and guys there remember the truck when Laughlin was using it. One guy remembers a Bowman Sky car in the back of the truck as it cruised through town like it was no big deal, no wonder it came with air bags. The rear right hand side of the bed took a hit and the tailgate doesn't quite shut like it should. The radiator support has extra metal welded to it for reinforcing. The truck's saving grace is the fact that it has very little rust. NOBODY around here even knows what a "Crummy" means.



crummy cred. i've prob have seen that truck more than once. local outfitt it is from. been looking for a 3/4 ton IH travleall 4x4 for the muesum , but i think all the ones that had crummy cred are all gone the way of so much of the equipment .


----------



## paccity

rwoods said:


> After 20 1/2 years, today was probably the last wood cutting day for the Landcruiser as I have given in to the pressures of town life and bought a new to me vehicle. I post only because Bob has granted it crummy status. The dealer validated crummy status when he refused to take it as a trade in. Wife says it or my pickup has to go. Right now it looks like I'll keep the pickup.  Ron
> 
> Today's best view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to some ugly stumps I flush cut today (Only second one is mine; trying to learn to do Humbolts - I'm not doing so hot. Note the uprooted one. The tree pulled over as I was getting a good tension on the rope - I believe the old Toyota was just showing off one last time. Oh, don't scratch your head too hard over the stumps, they have been spun.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287553
> 
> 
> View attachment 287551
> View attachment 287552



shame, with a little work them are some nice rigs to just load up and boondock in.


----------



## Rounder

Keep the Yota Ron......never thought I'd say that, but I am a convert.


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> crummy cred. i've prob have seen that truck more than once. local outfitt it is from. been looking for a 3/4 ton IH travleall 4x4 for the muesum , but i think all the ones that had crummy cred are all gone the way of so much of the equipment .



Fraser talk to the IHSTO folks (IHC club that does stuff at the Antique Powerland). I'll bet somebody there can hook you up with a Travelall or Travelette for the museum.


----------



## rwoods

Rounder said:


> Keep the Yota Ron......never thought I'd say that, but I am a convert.



I hear you. I love the durability of the old Toyotas. Mine could easily be going when I'm not - which brings me to my primary motivation - there is a lot of emotional attachment to the Toyota which will be especially difficult for my oldest daughter if the Toyota has to be dealt with without me. To keep the Toyota, it will eventually need repairs that will cost more than it is worth and that don't make economic sense unless kept for a long time which brings me full circle. We will see. Ron

PS If you could drive a new pickup in the woods without doing $1500 in body damage and if you could turn it around in less than 40 acres, I probably would have bought a four door pickup.


----------



## jrcat

I would show off my crummy buuuttttt........ it pretty well crummy lol. 325,000 miles later and still ticking. It runs like a scalded dog but looks like one with mange.


----------



## Eccentric

jrcat said:


> I would show off my crummy buuuttttt........ it pretty well crummy lol. 325,000 miles later and still ticking. It runs like a scalded dog but looks like one with mange.



That's not unusual with 'real' crummys. Well the dog with mange look isn't unusual anyways. Running like a scalded dog (rather than a whipped mule) *is* unusual however...


----------



## jrcat

It runs fairly well with the chip and a few other mods. I even named the mouse thats in the cab. Roofus lol


----------



## Gologit

jrcat said:


> It runs fairly well with the chip and a few other mods. I even named the mouse thats in the cab. Roofus lol



Just a mouse? No ants or cockroaches?


----------



## jrcat

I think roofus might be eating those


----------



## Goose IBEW

rwoods said:


> I hear you. I love the durability of the old Toyotas. Mine could easily be going when I'm not - which brings me to my primary motivation - there is a lot of emotional attachment to the Toyota which will be especially difficult for my oldest daughter if the Toyota has to be dealt with without me. To keep the Toyota, it will eventually need repairs that will cost more than it is worth and that don't make economic sense unless kept for a long time which brings me full circle. We will see. Ron
> 
> PS If you could drive a new pickup in the woods without doing $1500 in body damage and if you could turn it around in less than 40 acres, I probably would have bought a four door pickup.



I vote keep the 'yota. The repairs may not make economic sense against the resale value but how about against the replacement value? I have about 12 grand into my Laughlin crummy, she's still a $4000 truck at best. Go to the stealership and you're at $60,000 to replace it with the equivolant XLT Lariat crew cab 4x4 diesel. I will bet you the 56 thousand dollar difference that the brand new truck won't be able to run down a nasty rutted up road like my 22 year old veteran crummy can, without payments attached to it.


----------



## hammerlogging

Goose IBEW said:


> I vote keep the 'yota. The repairs may not make economic sense against the resale value but how about against the replacement value? I have about 12 grand into my Laughlin crummy, she's still a $4000 truck at best. Go to the stealership and you're at $60,000 to replace it with the equivolant XLT Lariat crew cab 4x4 diesel. I will bet you the 56 thousand dollar difference that the brand new truck won't be able to run down a nasty rutted up road like my 22 year old veteran crummy can, without payments attached to it.



yup. replacement value, thats the business end.



Rounder said:


> Keep the Yota Ron......never thought I'd say that, but I am a convert.



thats what us toyota snobs were wondering about when you said you were looking for a nissan. Now that diesel nissan, waay different story.


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 288089
View attachment 288090


Summer saw rig......Those North Carolina bugs would probably pack you right out of this thing Joe..


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 292662


Damn things are multiplying.....1985 22R 5-speed, 130,000 original miles. A little more practical for my purposes than the runner.


----------



## jrcat

Been workin on the crummy this week off and on. Pulled the front clip to fix the damage from the accident and decided to pull the engine to put an oil pan on it. Then decided to do the clutch South Bend Dyna Max Clutch (Single Mass Flywheel Kit)(Incl. Flywheel) MU1944 then a new exhaust 4" from the turbo back. a couple of new injectors and new glow plugs. plus cleaned and painted the frame..Hopefully I will get another 100,000 miles out of it lol.


----------



## jrcat

I also picked up a brand new Knack job box at an auction for $100 thats going on the flat bed too. Im going to remove the casters and bolt it directly to the bed


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> Those old Yotas all seem to rust in the same place on the bed, don't they?



Seems to be about the only issue with the dang things, and I can live with that. Beats a payment anyhow. I think I'm gonna do a little surgery and patching on this one and give it a fresh rattle can job. For the miles, I'm gonna hang on to this one for a while.

Hope all's well John


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> Keepin' on, man. Thanks. Yeah heck, with only 130k on the clock, that engine's just getting broke in. Good find!:msp_thumbup:



Even a blind squirrel in a snowstorm finds an acorn once in a while....story of my life...


----------



## Samlock

Rounder said:


> Seems to be about the only issue with the dang things, and I can live with that. Beats a payment anyhow. I think I'm gonna do a little surgery and patching on this one and give it a fresh rattle can job. For the miles, I'm gonna hang on to this one for a while.



I'm patching up Nissan right now, got blisters everywhere. Well, I could always buy a proper pair of welding gloves and a full face mask, but I'm cheap. It's hell of a job, but as Sam put it, beats making payments on something you'll not be able to sell after a couple of seasons.


----------



## Rounder

Samlock said:


> I'm patching up Nissan right now, got blisters everywhere. Well, I could always buy a proper pair of welding gloves and a full face mask, but I'm cheap. It's hell of a job, but as Sam put it, beats making payments on something you'll not be able to sell after a couple of seasons.



Put up some pics when you're done Sam, that's a great truck you've got. 

- Sam


----------



## Rounder

Haywire said:


> Hey Sam, are those old Centennial plates you're rockin' on the 4runner?



They were out of MLA plates when I licensed it, and that's what they gave me as the standard plate...Not sure what the deal is, but I'd been wondering why I was seeing so many people all of a sudden with the old plates.


----------



## 056 kid

Rounder said:


> View attachment 288089
> View attachment 288090
> 
> 
> Summer saw rig......Those North Carolina bugs would probably pack you right out of this thing Joe..



People are WAYYY TOO PROUD of those Toyotas... I wanted one like that but all I could find was a 3500 dollar hunk of rust that had already been molested by a clutch slipping dip spitting teenager. No thanks...


----------



## Rounder

Just takes a little patience. I'm in 3700 between the two, both in good mechanical/decent cosmetic shape......but I watched c-list like a hawk for a few months.


----------



## paccity

i liked my 83 longbed. pounded that thing for almost18 years before i sold it to a kid that finished it off inside of a month. the solid axel toys are tough.


----------



## hammerlogging

Rounder said:


> Just takes a little patience. I'm in 3700 between the two, both in good mechanical/decent cosmetic shape......but I watched c-list like a hawk for a few months.



thats damn good right there, for the two.


----------



## tstanbro

*Scuba truck*

Yes, I know I need a truck.

Sorry guys I can't figure out how to up load a picture from my iPad


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Interesting. I've been seeing quite a few up this way too. Must be a new thing they've got going.



Yeah they have a whole series you can get, he old school ones are pretty cool, you can get the "Montana Club" logo ones or the crappy solid baby blue ones too


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Hey mang! What's the good word? Those old plates are kinda cool, especially the mid 90s, groovy sunset design!



Just, kizzickin it, takin it sleazy and whatnot, how are you?
Trying to decide between a stable, yet miserable existence at the steel shop, and runnin a skidder, free as any tiger in the jungle yet perhaps laid off from time to time


----------



## Sport Faller

Haywire said:


> Things are just alright, man. Getting booted from the Haywire compound at the end of the month, so searching for new digs has been a buzzkill.
> No worries though, at least camping is nice this time of year!
> 
> Runnin' a skidder would be a nice change of scenery...that's a tough call!



Oh man, that's ruff, are you staying around this area?


----------



## 056 kid

Haywire said:


> Things are just alright, man. Getting booted from the Haywire compound at the end of the month, so searching for new digs has been a buzzkill.
> No worries though, at least camping is nice this time of year!
> 
> Runnin' a skidder would be a nice change of scenery...that's a tough call!



Searching for new digs absolutely sucks balls. Iv been from motel to hotel to motel for months now. No wonder I'm so ####ing poor...


----------



## Rounder

Jake, is the skidder job with a guy by the initials of R.S.?


----------



## Sport Faller

Rounder said:


> Jake, is the skidder job with a guy by the initials of R.S.?



Heya Sam, nah its DM and TM father and son


----------



## Rounder

Good deal, I'm starting to go a little crazy with this extended breakup, going to call on a skidding job, just didn't want to step on your toes.


----------



## Gologit

Haywire said:


> Would like to. Been casting the nets a bit further though lately. Can't live in town, wouldn't be a good fit!



Those stickers we talked about won't be ready before you move. PM me when you get settled in the new place and I'll get them up there.


----------



## Sport Faller

Rounder said:


> Good deal, I'm starting to go a little crazy with this extended breakup, going to call on a skidding job, just didn't want to step on your toes.



Cool, Thanks man! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bushy79

L-Enterprises said:


> What you fellas running for radio equipment ?



what are all the gas bottles for? green = argon???


----------



## hammerlogging

mini crummy packed for one. had an extra saw because it was fresh off the workbench, wanted to make sure it was running right and ready to go.

it'll take 2 fallers fine, any more and we'll have to shuttle.

View attachment 301577


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Minivan meet in the Woods


----------



## 036Pro

This what I think is the ultimate crummy! A GMC 5500 4x4, with a service body. It will haul 5 guys, tow a heavy trailer, act as service center, go just anywhere, and do it safely! Very multi purpose! Can shuttle parts the next day. Endless uses! Thanks!
View attachment 304336


----------



## dooby

View attachment 304388
View attachment 304389
View attachment 304390
View attachment 304391


Here is a picture of mine. It will be dedicated to that slip unit until fire season is over. Its a '01 GOD MADE CHEVY with a 8.1L and allison tranny. It doesn't do to bad on fuel. about 16mpg if ya can keep 'er below 2.1 G's. It will be back logging about Oct. i am thinking.


----------



## Aaron441

The crew truck we had when I worked for a concrete company would have been perfect for this. It was an 80 something Chevy k3500 four door dually. Originally it had been the owners nice truck but that was 20 years before I worked there. The original 6.2 diesel had blown up and it was on its second or third 454. What was left of the headliner was nailed to the roof. The vents were all smashed and had folded up cigarette packs stuffed around them to aim heat into the cab. To get the power windows to work you had to touch wires together. It reeked of dirt and sweat and cigarette smoke. There were cigarette burns and chew stains all over everything. But it would haul six guys and whatever would fit in the back and it would go about anywhere. I wish I had a picture but you get the idea.


----------



## madhatte

dooby said:


> View attachment 304388
> View attachment 304389
> View attachment 304390
> View attachment 304391



The tank on that slip looks like an old Wajax-Pacific. We just got rid of 8 of them. They were 20 years old and had been repaired many times. Now we have a motley assortment of Danko, Mallory, and US Fire units. 

Mine is the 1-T Ford on the left; it's sporting a Danko Type 6 slip with a United Plastics tank, a 23-HP B&S engine, a Hannay hosereel, and a 4-stage Wildfire pump. We had it re-sprung with 2-T springs last year because the weight of the water was causing the front end to drift. It's rock-solid now. I like the singles better than duallys because it keeps more weight on the contact patch, which helps keep from getting stuck. The short wheelbase makes it maneuverable. 

The big Chevy to the right is an unknown element so far. We just got it and don't have much time on it. That's a US fire Type 6 slip, with UPI tank, B&S engine, an Akron hosereel, and a Darley pump. I don't like the Darleys for this kind of work; a single stage pump is way too easy to kill if you're not paying attention to water level, and US Fire aren't too religious about low-level switches. This rig has one but it's not currently working. Don't get me started. All that diamond-plate amounts to an expensive hill of beans when an inattentive operator kills a thousand-dollar pump.


----------



## Red Amor

View attachment 304994
View attachment 304995
View attachment 304996
View attachment 304997

My old ute 1994 Mitsubishi turbo diesel 4x4 
510,000 ks 2 motors 1 box 
handy as 
I can have the shed off n be ready to go wood hookin in well under 5 minutes on my own 
If I stack her square and to top of cab guard it holds about 2.6 cubic meters 
Ive a spare motor and box in shed at home I,ll keep olgirl for a long time yet I hope


----------



## dooby

madhatte said:


> The tank on that slip looks like an old Wajax-Pacific. We just got rid of 8 of them. They were 20 years old and had been repaired many times. Now we have a motley assortment of Danko, Mallory, and US Fire units.
> 
> Mine is the 1-T Ford on the left; it's sporting a Danko Type 6 slip with a United Plastics tank, a 23-HP B&S engine, a Hannay hosereel, and a 4-stage Wildfire pump. We had it re-sprung with 2-T springs last year because the weight of the water was causing the front end to drift. It's rock-solid now. I like the singles better than duallys because it keeps more weight on the contact patch, which helps keep from getting stuck. The short wheelbase makes it maneuverable.
> 
> The big Chevy to the right is an unknown element so far. We just got it and don't have much time on it. That's a US fire Type 6 slip, with UPI tank, B&S engine, an Akron hosereel, and a Darley pump. I don't like the Darleys for this kind of work; a single stage pump is way too easy to kill if you're not paying attention to water level, and US Fire aren't too religious about low-level switches. This rig has one but it's not currently working. Don't get me started. All that diamond-plate amounts to an expensive hill of beans when an inattentive operator kills a thousand-dollar pump.


Not to sure about the tank-this is our first year at the "contract engine" stuff. we got a great deal on it. this fall (fire $ depending) if that truck doesn't get to thrashed it will back to loggin'. And solicitation will sport a new truck-tank-pump.That GMC has 210,000 on it. It may very well get a flatbed and set -up similar to yours. i have O pref. on pumps and such- this year will skool me I am sure. have only cut on fires to this point, i don't know if the engine stuff is for me or not . now an FMC/KMC skidgen - that's totally diff.


----------



## Red Amor

Gee I like the look of the duel cab is it 4x4 is it a tip tray 
if it was mine it would be a tipper flat tray with drop sides and tail gate real quick 
I like the set up Ive got just now it very quick to get the shed off and the drop sides n tail gate on ready for what ever
The she houses all my Farriery equipment good O yeah


----------



## warejn

View attachment 306732


Here's mine, 76 j20, 70k original miles. I am the second owner. It is not a big puller but most of my work is just falling. It hauls the saws around and a few cords of fire wood to the house.


----------



## Joe46

warejn said:


> View attachment 306732
> 
> 
> Here's mine, 76 j20, 70k original miles. I am the second owner. It is not a big puller but most of my work is just falling. It hauls the saws around and a few cords of fire wood to the house.



Pretty sweet. Don't see many around, and especially that clean.


----------



## warejn

Well, sad to say it but I have to sell it. I just ended up with a f250 of all things. No style but 4 doors and enough power to pull whatever I need. My work is changing and I needed a bigger truck.


----------



## greendohn

*Are Firewood Hacks welcome?*

View attachment 307651
View attachment 307650
View attachment 307649


The chevy grill has really improved the ride quality, pulling/hauling capacity/power and stereo sound. 
All vinyl interior with hand crank windows.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> _A crummy, in our part of the world, is usually the vehicle that hauls the crew to and from the woods. A lot of them are crew cab pickups but occasionally a van or small bus is used.
> 
> Individual pickups or work trucks are never referred to as crummies. The crummy is the crummy, period. They're usually easily identifiable by the dirt, dents and mud on the body, the welter of logging gear in the back, and the a totally unique but not altogether unpleasant odor in the cab.
> 
> On a payday Friday, they're the fastest way from the woods to town_.



A review.


----------



## greendohn

slowp said:


> A review.



Point taken. Thanks, Slowp,,,although the great white hope meets some of the criteria, ie,dents, mud, the odorous distinctus,,,I'll move on to the "firewood hacks" forum,,,Peace!:redface:


----------



## Samlock

I sold that Nissan I used to have. Then I thought I should become one one of those Toyota snobs we have been talking about earlier. I've had this one a couple of weeks now.






No tool box fits on, because of the short bed, so I came up with this Montana style saw rack.






I still got some bumper stickers left for it, yet my son have confiscated them and we are still negotiating the terms of transfer.


----------



## RandyMac

*LoL!*


----------



## rocketnorton

RandyMac said:


>



THATS a crummy...


----------



## Samlock

Haywire said:


> Nice pickup, Sam!:msp_thumbup: Although I do have to say, I still liked the little red Zhiguli wagon the best!



I do miss that little Soviet bugger sometimes too, John. I gave it to a friend of mine and it still exists, although it has text MOTÖRHEAD painted on it and a someone has shot in the front door with a rifle. Afterlife!


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 311658

View attachment 311659


Had to take a day off to get this bought and ready, back to the grind tomorrow. This should make the 4 hour drive to the job a little more pleasant.

Have a good, safe week - Sam


----------



## hammerlogging

Rounder said:


> View attachment 311658
> 
> View attachment 311659
> 
> 
> Had to take a day off to get this bought and ready, back to the grind tomorrow. This should make the 4 hour drive to the job a little more pleasant.
> 
> Have a good, safe week - Sam



Sam,
I had that same rig in black for about 11 years, it had 387k and was humming like a bird till i nailed a deer at 75 a week before my first child was born, and 3 weeks before I moved down here. I just wasn't in a position to get it running or towed down here or I'd still have it. 

Its a perfect sized truck, the 3.4 is plenty motor, and its simpler than newer models. I still have envy when I see them on the road. I'll buy another if i ever am in the market for that. Sweet upgrade, congrats.
Oh yeah, killer 4x4 too, the front diff locks when its in 4x4


----------



## Rounder

hammerlogging said:


> Sam,
> I had that same rig in black for about 11 years, it had 387k and was humming like a bird till i nailed a deer at 75 a week before my first child was born, and 3 weeks before I moved down here. I just wasn't in a position to get it running or towed down here or I'd still have it.
> 
> Its a perfect sized truck, the 3.4 is plenty motor, and its simpler than newer models. I still have envy when I see them on the road. I'll buy another if i ever am in the market for that. Sweet upgrade, congrats.
> Oh yeah, killer 4x4 too, the front diff locks when its in 4x4



I've kind of fallen in love already Joe. It does seem to be just the right size. This one's got 244K and runs like a top....Kind of makes everything else I've owned seem like a real POS.

A grill guard is in my near future.....I've been damn lucky with the deer/elk/moose/bear so far....Not sure how much luck I have left. Matter of fact, I think I may have used it ALL up driving the old Suby to work and not putting myself 6 feet under.


----------



## Samlock

Rounder said:


> View attachment 311658
> 
> View attachment 311659
> 
> 
> Had to take a day off to get this bought and ready, back to the grind tomorrow. This should make the 4 hour drive to the job a little more pleasant.
> 
> Have a good, safe week - Sam



You know, we can't have them like that in Europe. Good for you, Sam. I could kill for a front diff lock in winter.


----------



## paccity

not crazy about the color but for 500.00 i aint complaining. make a good crummy.


----------



## slowp

There's a well seasoned one for sale in Ethel.


----------



## cwebefree

My old pony, now long deceased, but I could move anything with the winch on that '53 Power Wagon, lifting the center pole to my casa, around '92


----------



## cwebefree

And the younger version, only a load of pinche piñon, but not a bad load.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Here's a recent pic of my retired crummy hauling heavy.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose IBEW

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo

My "crummy" pulls double duty…commuter and hauler. Pretty stout truck, though the salt has eaten up a fair bit of the body…Anybody got any good ideas for stopping rust on rockers, bottom of door, fenders?


----------



## Samlock




----------

